# WA Sakura vs Might Guy



## LIBU (Apr 17, 2019)

Taijutsu Brawl:-
Location: CE Arena
Distance: 25 m
Knowledge: Manga
Mindset: IC
Restriction/Condition: Gai starts in base

At which gate Guy will pummel Sakura??


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 17, 2019)

Sakura has no feats of reacting to gai speed 
He pummels in base 

Then again she never fought him so how would she have such feats


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Apr 17, 2019)

Sakura outlast or counterpunches him to death.
High diff.


He neither knows he can't one shot her or that he can't block her hits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LIBU (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Sakura outlast or counterpunches him to death.
> High diff.
> 
> 
> He neither knows he can't one shot her or that he can't block her hits.


Forgot to add knowledge lol


----------



## Speedyamell (Apr 17, 2019)

Sakura low diffs.
Seeing as she can kill him with a punch to the ground, he won't make it to the 8th gate.
And once katsuyu comes out there's nothing guy can do


----------



## Mithos (Apr 17, 2019)

Both Katsuyu and _Strength of a Hundred - Creation Rebirth_ hard counter Gai. His physical attacks - even _Afternoon Tiger_ - would be fruitless against Katsuyu, while _Creation Rebirth_ lets Sakura regenerate from whatever punishment he inflicts upon her. 

Broken bones, ruptured organs, and burns are no threat to someone who has mastered _Creation Rebirth_. We've seen all of those easily healed from Tsunade's battle with Madara. More importantly, we saw Sakura's _Creation Rebirth_ successfully save her from one of Juubidara's Truth Seeker Rods, which previously nullified ET regeneration...

With Sakura's ability to store years worth of chakra in her seal, Gai has no chance to defeat her before the Gates take their toll.

He forces a draw via the 8th Gate, or he loses.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MaruUchiha (Apr 17, 2019)

Gai will probably have to go 7th gate but it's over for Sakura from there since even Juubi Madara was getting pushed back by 7th gate Gai when War Sakura pissed herself just from Juubi Madara's presence.. Katsuyu should be vaporized too


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Apr 17, 2019)

Base Gai would outmaneuver and pummel Sakura so bad it wouldn't be funnty. Although she would be able to survive due to regen.

5 Gate Gai and onwards is an onslaught. 

Asa Kujaku or Afternoon tiger reks her and kills her before she even has a chance to think.

People forget creation rebirth doesn't bring someone back from the dead lmao and it can't help if the user dies before starting to heal.

Even Juubi Jin Madara who's regen >>> Tsunade/Sakura stated he almost died from a kick that destroyed part of his torso.
Sakura ain't coming back from a smashed brain/torso.


----------



## Speedyamell (Apr 17, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Gai will probably have to go 7th gate but it's over for Sakura from there since even Juubi Madara was getting pushed back by 7th gate Gai when War Sakura pissed herself just from Juubi Madara's presence.. Katsuyu should be vaporized too


lol. Guy literally achieved nothing against Madara in 7G. And Sakura was pissing herself from kaguya's presence as well.. that doesn't change the fact that she cucked under an exhausted sakura's punch, got "pushed back" and lost a horn as a result..



Crimson Flam3s said:


> Base Gai would outmaneuver and pummel Sakura so bad it wouldn't be funnty. Although she would be able to survive due to regen.
> 
> 5 Gate Gai and onwards is an onslaught.
> 
> ...


Saying madara's regen is > than byakugo has no basis whatsoever.. especially seeing as it is byakugo that is called the ultimate regen jutsu on top of canonically healing damage at faster pace


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Apr 17, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> Saying madara's regen is > than byakugo has no basis whatsoever.. especially seeing as it is byakugo that is called the ultimate regen jutsu on top of canonically healing damage at faster pace



Cool story.


----------



## Speedyamell (Apr 17, 2019)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> Cool story.


Well I guess comparing a brutally exhausted tsunade to juubi Madara proves your point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mithos (Apr 17, 2019)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> People forget creation rebirth doesn't bring someone back from the dead lmao and it can't help if the user dies before starting to heal.



_Strength of a Hundred - Creation Rebirth_ doesn't let its user die, though. That's why the regeneration is automatic, and why it lets medical ninja break the established rules and fight in direct combat. It's been implied _twice _that _Creation Rebirth_ makes it impossible for the user to die (once by Tsunade when she debuted the technique against Orochimaru, and by the Fourth Raikage when he saw Tsunade taking hits). The technique would be almost useless if it let its user die to a would-be fatal wound anyway. That's not how it's been explained, nor portrayed through dialogue or its on-panel performances.

This is a manga where we've seen characters get impaled through the heart and continue to live for a while (e.g., Asuma), ninja live without their heads attached (e.g., Hidan), characters regenerate entire bodies (e.g., Orochimaru), characters live as a canister (e.g., Sasori), etc. Sakura is not going to die by brute force before _Creation Rebirth_ begins to heal her.

Indeed, the technique is often downplayed, with many crediting Tsunade's Uzamaki and Senju vitality for a good part of her performance against her wounds against Madara. However, in the manga, this has never once been emphasized. Each and every time the emphasis was placed on the technique itself - _Creation Rebirth_.

Gai can't overcome the manga's _ultimate regeneration technique_ without the 8th Gate.

As for the scan you posted, you know good and well that Tsunade was out of chakra at that point and couldn't use _Creation Rebirth_.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Apr 17, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Gai will probably have to go 7th gate but it's over for Sakura from there since even Juubi Madara was getting pushed back by 7th gate Gai when War Sakura pissed herself just from Juubi Madara's presence.. Katsuyu should be vaporized too


The Madara who could react to the much faster 8th Gate Guy a second later?

And the Sakura who could react physically to Kaguya's tails?

What?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 17, 2019)

Gai babyshakes in 7th Gate.

The Sakura wank here is cute as usual considering her basically doing nothing noteworthy in the entirety of the war outside of punching some fodder.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> The Madara who could react to the much faster 8th Gate Guy a second later?


Where did I say Juubi Madara wasn't far superior? I only said he pushed back Juubi Madara which still holds weight


Hi no Ishi said:


> And the Sakura who could react physically to *Kaguya's tails*?


That are nowhere near Kaguya's speed?


----------



## JayK (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> And the Sakura who could react physically to Kaguya's tails?


The tails are unquantifiable in speed.

Not like it matters cause she was slower than them anyway and had to be safed as usual.  

Cool Sakura feat I guess.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Apr 17, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> Well I guess comparing a brutally exhausted tsunade to juubi Madara proves your point



You mean EMS Madara?

Good we agree on something then.



Matto said:


> _Strength of a Hundred - Creation Rebirth_ doesn't let its user die, though. That's why the regeneration is automatic, and why it lets medical ninja break the established rules and fight in direct combat. It's been implied _twice _that _Creation Rebirth_ makes it impossible for the user to die (once by Tsunade when she debuted the technique against Orochimaru, and by the Fourth Raikage when he saw Tsunade taking hits). The technique would be almost useless if it let its user die to a would-be fatal wound anyway. That's not how it's been explained, nor portrayed through dialogue or its on-panel performances.
> 
> This is a manga where we've seen characters get impaled through the heart and continue to live for a while (e.g., Asuma), ninja live without their heads attached (e.g., Hidan), characters regenerate entire bodies (e.g., Orochimaru), characters live as a canister (e.g., Sasori), etc. Sakura is not going to die by brute force before _Creation Rebirth_ begins to heal her.
> 
> ...



I am never mentioned fatal wounds, I am talking about almost instantaneous death. If someone pummels your brain to nothingness, that's different from a fatal injury to the heart.

What is 8th Gate Gai going to do that 7th Gate Gai can't already do?

By this logic she easily survives even Juubi Jins and total molecular decomposition since she is just gonna regen through anything no matter what. 

What chakra regen stamina feats did she get during her battle vs Madara to suggest she is going to regen and outlast the 7th Gate as long as she wants to?


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Apr 17, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Where did I say Juubi Madara wasn't far superior? I only said he pushed back Juubi Madara which still holds weight


Does it really when we know he was backing up on purpose?

Is that really "pushing someone back"?


MaruUchiha said:


> That are nowhere near Kaguya's speed?


It was straight up called fast by the Naruto who had been manhandling Kaguya for some time.
There are few better sources on speed in the manga.


----------



## Speedyamell (Apr 17, 2019)

JayK said:


> Gai babyshakes in 7th Gate.
> 
> The Sakura wank here is cute as usual considering her basically doing nothing noteworthy in the entirety of the war outside of punching some fodder.


Even tho one of said "fodder" is kaguya..
Y'all need jesus



MaruUchiha said:


> That are nowhere near Kaguya's speed?


Maru.. one of those arms literally almost blitzed Naruto himself, he and Sasuke called them "super" fast. And then the next panel, Sakura is reacting to and running away from one while weakened.. you'd need to be a special type of bias not to acknowledge that as a feat of speed


----------



## Francyst (Apr 17, 2019)

Guys.. please... this isn't a debate. Read the OP. He asked at which gate does Gai wreck Sakura.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Does it really when we know he was backing up on purpose?
> 
> Is that really "pushing someone back"?


Yes it does and yes it is. If 7th gate Gai wasn't as strong as it seemed Madara would've fodderized him just as easy as he did Sage Mode Edo Minato


Hi no Ishi said:


> It was straight up called fast by the Naruto who had been manhandling Kaguya for some time.
> There are few better sources on speed in the manga.


So you're claiming Sakura can react to Kaguya's speed?

And that still doesn't change the fact Sakura pissed herself in the face of Juubi Madara while Gai was able to push him back. Clear who is superior in both power and portrayal



Speedyamell said:


> Maru.. one of those arms literally almost blitzed Naruto himself, he and Sasuke called them "super" fast. And then the next panel, Sakura is reacting to and running away from one while weakened.. you'd need to be a special type of bias not acknowledge that as a feat of speed





MaruUchiha said:


> So you're claiming Sakura can react to Kaguya's speed?


----------



## Kyu (Apr 17, 2019)

Sakura heals from whatever base-7th gated Gai throws at her then retaliates once Gai wears himself out.

Tsunade/Sakura are awful matchups for Gai/Lee tbh.


----------



## Omote (Apr 17, 2019)

Sakura tanks attacks from Rikudo Madara

Gai gets fucked


----------



## JJ Baloney (Apr 17, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Guys.. please... this isn't a debate. Read the OP. He asked at which gate does Gai wreck Sakura.


8th. Maybe Sakura can put Katsuyu in front of 8th Gate Guy's attack...


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Apr 17, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> Yes it does and yes it is. If 7th gate Gai wasn't as strong as it seemed Madara would've fodderized him just as easy as he did Sage Mode Edo Minato


Or if he wasn't super amused by Guy opening the gates and trying to see the 8th Gate. Like he repeatedly tells us.

He literally calls 7th Gate an insult. 

Did you see him use limbo or a TSB or anything like he did with others he wasn't actively playing with?


MaruUchiha said:


> So you're claiming Sakura can react to Kaguya's speed?
> 
> And that still doesn't change the fact Sakura pissed herself in the face of Juubi Madara while Gai was able to push him back. Clear who is superior in both power and portrayal


No the manga is claiming it because it happened on panel ?

Naruto warns the super fast Sasuke that the hands are fast and she still reacts to them physically.
If she can react to something that two top level speedsters can agree is really fast then there is no reasonable way to say she isn't reacting to Guy, gates or no gates.
So that takes care of feats.

As for your portrayal argument...

You keep harping on her taking a step back at first when later she is shown fearlessly attacking an even stronger version of Madara and getting a hit in before the fate bros could even reach her as well as doing actual damage to the Infinitely stronger Kaguya who had just powered up moments ago.
Which is far better than the nothing that Guy manages to do to a weaker Madara who laughed at Guy and dropped him with his own AT, breaking his bones.

So she wins the portrayal battle as well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jad (Apr 17, 2019)

At what point doesn't Gai just round house kick her, snap her neck, and drive a Kunai through her skull. Let me look back at all her tanking feats.....Going to take me a while, so far I'm up to Kabuto's ass knocking her out. I'll keep flipping through the pages.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 17, 2019)

Jad said:


> At what point doesn't Gai just round house kick her, snap her neck, and drive a Kunai through her skull. Let me look back at all her tanking feats.....Going to take me a while, so far I'm up to Kabuto's ass knocking her out. I'll keep flipping through the pages.


The whole point is he doesn't. He isn't doing any lasting damage to her. I can say she tires him out, red mists him, or jams a chakra scalpel into his neck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Naruto warns the super fast Sasuke that the hands are fast and she still reacts to them physically.
> If she can react to something that two top level speedsters can agree is really fast then there is no reasonable way to say she isn't reacting to Guy, gates or no gates.
> So that takes care of feats.


Naruto's speed has no relevance when he calls something fast. Also you need to take note of what he is calling fast. Something big moving at an unusual speed is going to seem fast.

And saying Sakura could react to Gai's speed because she reacted to a giant hand coming at her from a distance is insane.


----------



## Speedyamell (Apr 17, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Naruto's speed has no relevance when he calls something fast. Also you need to take note of what he is calling fast. Something big moving at an unusual speed is going to seem fast.
> 
> And saying Sakura could react to Gai's speed because she reacted to a giant hand coming at her from a distance is insane.


Lol. You've got issues if you think guy barring the 8gate is that much faster than sth that almost nabbed Naruto..
You keep bringing up the size.. but sth moving at that speed being that big only makes it harder to dodge


----------



## Francyst (Apr 17, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> Lol. You've got issues if you think guy barring the 8gate is that much faster than sth that almost nabbed Naruto..


When Naruto is in the air?  


Speedyamell said:


> You keep bringing up the size.. but sth moving at that speed being that big only makes it harder to dodge


This is a strawman


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Apr 17, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Naruto's speed has no relevance when he calls something fast. Also you need to take note of what he is calling fast. Something big moving at an unusual speed is going to seem fast.


A super fast character warned another super fast character about how fast something was but you think the author was telling us that it somehow _wasn't_ fast even though it says that no where and in fact says the opposite?

That makes 0 narrative sense whatsoever.


And no something big and slow looks big and slow. Something big and fast looks big and fast.
Bring large does not change that.

Downplay is not a good reason to disregard what the manga tells us directly.


Francyst said:


> And saying Sakura could react to Gai's speed because she reacted to a giant hand coming at her from a distance is insane.



No.

Saying she can react to something fast because she can react to something Rikudo characters think of as fast enough to warn each other about makes perfect sense and is how we determine speed for every other character in the manga.

Can react to faster thing = can react to slower thing. Simple.


----------



## Francyst (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> A super fast character warned another super fast character about how fast something was but you think the author was telling us that it somehow _wasn't_ fast even though it says that no where and in fact says the opposite?
> 
> That makes 0 narrative sense whatsoever.
> 
> ...


You're trying to use their speed and their tier to hype up the attack. Naruto is just warning Sasuke because it's fast enough to hit them while they're in mid-air.

The attack is not generally fast.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Apr 17, 2019)

Lol at arguing Sakura can stand up to base Gai's taijutsu speed let alone gated.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Apr 17, 2019)

kamui, gg


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Apr 17, 2019)

Francyst said:


> You're trying to use their speed and their tier to hype up the attack. Naruto is just warning Sasuke because it's fast enough to hit them while they're in mid-air.
> 
> The attack is not generally fast.


There is literally no evidence for what you are saying what so ever. 

It was called fast so it's fast. Unless you have more than head cannon, your downplay does not change what the manga says. 

When the heck has someone ever called something fast that wasn't?

Why do you think the author would even waste the panels?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> There is literally no evidence for what you are saying what so ever.
> 
> It was called fast so it's fast. Unless you have more than head cannon, your downplay does not change what the manga says.
> 
> ...



Logical. To the point. No compromise.

Love watching your work.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Apr 18, 2019)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> Lol at arguing Sakura can stand up to base Gai's taijutsu speed let alone gated.


And now here is some context for those pages!!

Sure a Madara who actually defended himself, unlike with Guy, stabbed her.
Then she still got off a punch before Rinne Sasuke, who had previously blitzed JJ Madara, or cloaked Naruto could get there .

That's a seriously fast punch. And one he actually felt the need to defend against.

On the other hand with the 7th Gate that has never lasted on for more than a couple minutes btw, is being stroked here because Madara thought of it as an insult and wanted him to step it up to the red aura?

And because he was allowed to swing at Madara for 2 whole panels  
And was immeadiatly swatted like a fly with his own attack which broke his arm and ribs.   
But he somehow is going to blitz some one who reacted to something Rikudo characters have to warn each other about speedwise  
And was fast enough to react to Kaguya moving toward her while trying to escape sealing and land a hit that actually damages her 
When Guy couldn't harm a much _weaker_ Rikudo with his attacks until the 8th Gate??

How? 

What exactly puts his speed so much over something that Rikudos call fast that she can't react to it?? 

What makes you think his speed is so much greater than Kaguya's was there that she won't be able to even graze him?

Is it really just because he got a few swings in on someone who wanted him to try harder ?


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> And now here is some context for those pages!!
> 
> Sure a Madara who actually defended himself, unlike with Guy, stabbed her.
> Then she still got off a punch before Rinne Sasuke, who had previously blitzed JJ Madara, or cloaked Naruto could get there .
> ...



Since when is failing to do something to Madara *who didn't even move an inch from the place he is standing*, supposed to be impressive?

Gai did not get stabbed/dismembered by Madara in CQC due to his own skill, as the panel shows Minato even warns him about this and Madara did go for the kill once he got a chance so trying to portray that scene as Madara going easy is very poorly thought.


Sakura's feats against Kaguya are not impressive, specially when Kaguya flew right into her punch and Kakashi and Obito also had feats such as getting in the way of the Ash bones before Naruto and Sasuke could do anything, are we scaling them to their speeds now?

___________________

Man, why is it always the Sakura threads with the same 2 or 3 posters where I see her feats being wanked to the extreme and desperately turned into something they are not?

WA Sakura now has 7G speed and tajutsu at the low end and Rikudo tier taijutsu at the high end, you heard it here first folks


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Apr 18, 2019)

Lmao.. WTF... Blunt force trauma is anti regen seal. 
And blunt force trauma in gate 6 and 7 means unconscious sakura in a couple of hits. Once you are unconscious, you ain't doing shit with byakugo. 
Gate 7 speed is fast enough to circumvent both Katsuyu and her seal. It can heal major wounds but won't restore her consciousness. 
Gai low to mid diffs. The gap in battle experience is so monumental here. She is not tsunade. She just has a better healing seal with little to no battle experience compared to her master. Hell Sakura needed Kakashi for some falling debris.


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2019)

Ri-dic-ulous.


Sakura can now dodge and counter 7G Gai.

Sakura wank has hit the pinnacle. You can't get higher.

Anyone with a touch of average speed could move like Sakura did between Kaguya trying to hit her and Sasuke saving her.

The whole point of that scene was Sakura NEEDED saving, not "Gee look at Sakura jump away from an arm (that anyone can do) that she needs saving from - awesome speed feat".

It's like with Tsunade fans trying to compliment her 'speed' feat of punching Madara Sasuno, when Madara stood there watching the entire time holding a conversation with her.

It's scrounging for non-existent feats. And when the feat  DOESN'T exist, they make one up on the spot with no logical explanation. i just read an entire arguement about Tsunade batting away Amererasu -"I shitnyou not.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Architect (Apr 18, 2019)

LIBU said:


> At which gate Guy will pummel Sakura??


6/7


----------



## Speedyamell (Apr 18, 2019)

Lol. Imagine acting all high and mighty while spouting trash at the same time..
Sakura was literally stated to be peers with bm Naruto and Ems Sasuke by canon statements..
Saying guy beats Sakura with anything below the 8th gate is already an error in and of itself..
Sakura was stated by kishi to be on par with two top tier shinobi gai has no business facing.. and as has been presented multiple times in this thread, she also has top tier feats that shit on gai.
Gai literally gets solo'd by katsuyu lmfao.


----------



## Francyst (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> There is literally no evidence for what you are saying what so ever.
> 
> It was called fast so it's fast. Unless you have more than head cannon, your downplay does not change what the manga says.
> 
> ...


I don't see how it's headcanon when his movement is clearly limited because he's in the air. He even needed 

I hate to make up examples for the sake of argument but if a character is slowed down with an attack coming their way and they say something like "It's too fast" it's really because of the situation they're in. Them being speedsters doesn't change that.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

Gai hits a Madara who isn't even defending himself especially since he isn't using Limbo gets a V2 A speed up grade because of two punches.


----------



## ShadowSoul (Apr 18, 2019)

Since when was Sakura wanked so much I’m flabbergasted right now, am I missing something lmao


----------



## King1 (Apr 18, 2019)

7G should be enough


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Apr 18, 2019)

Sakura reacted to Kaguya’s chakra arm. Do people think Kaguya’s chakra arm is slower than 7G Gai?


----------



## dergeist (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> And now here is some context for those pages!!
> 
> Sure a Madara who actually defended himself, unlike with Guy, stabbed her.
> Then she still got off a punch before Rinne Sasuke, who had previously blitzed JJ Madara, or cloaked Naruto could get there .
> ...



Stans be reeling from this solo for many lifetimes to come.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 18, 2019)

All I can see here:

- Gated Gai goes into CQC with JJ Madara wjo's defending himself from the onslaught of punches.
*Yeah Mads isn't even trying, nothing impressive here*

- Sakura runs at Mads and just gets stabbed by a Madara not giving the tiniest shit before she could do ANYTHING and had to be safed as fucking always.
*Damn such an amazing feat, Sakura so gud*

- Sakura FAILING to dodge Kaguya's arms which on top are UNQUANTIFIABLE in speed and yet peolpe are like *damn Sakura so fast, she is easily RCM level in speed*.

Holy. Fucking. Shiet.

The wank and Sakura dick munching here is out of hand. Trying to scale her to shit she doesn't benefit from IN THE SLIGHTEST.

Go show some actual fucking speed feats for her, not a bunch of garbage scans in which she just gets dumpstered as per usual, doesn't profit from any scaling whatsoever and needs to get her sorry ass safed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LIBU (Apr 18, 2019)

JayK said:


> Sakura dick


Wtf


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 18, 2019)

I love how if Sakura dodges a "SUPERFAST ATTACK" (certified by two of the fastest motherfuckers of all times) from Kaguya suddenly Kaguya's speed is actually, secretly, not that fast and it's "wank" to point out that Kaguya is super alien tier speed.

Don't get me wrong, Kaguya is a super fucking fast alien tier badass......unless Sakura dodges her.

SHUT UP SAKURA WANKERS KAGUYA IS SECRETLY/MAGICALLY SLOW WHEN WE WANT HERE TO BE!

This is why the NBD is GREAT!


----------



## JayK (Apr 18, 2019)

So FAILING to dodge Kaguyas arms (and having to be safed in that instance aswell, what a surprise) now counts as dodging her arms? 

Flawless logic. 

I wonder who's in the fucking wrong here.

And yeah the NBD certainly is great right now, giving characters stats and scaling due to wank and bias they simply should not get.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (Apr 18, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> I love how if Sakura dodges a "SUPERFAST ATTACK" (certified by two of the fastest motherfuckers of all times) from Kaguya suddenly Kaguya's speed is actually, secretly, not that fast and it's "wank" to point out that Kaguya is super alien tier speed.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Kaguya is a super fucking fast alien tier badass......unless Sakura dodges her.
> 
> ...


I don't get why you're parroting Hi no Ishi's quote which makes no sense.

Sakura reacts to an attack(which two speedsters call fast) coming from a distance. And you guys are trying to use that to say she can react to Gai's speed.

The attack has nothing that suggests the speed is comparable to Gai.

How isn't that wank????????


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Apr 18, 2019)

Your inability to adress the scans or answer the questions directly speaks volumes already.


Crimson Flam3s said:


> Since when is failing to do something to Madara *who didn't even move an inch from the place he is standing*,


Yes me talking about the speed at which something occurred where we have a clear speed comparison between two things in page is somehow debunked because it was blocked by JJ Limbo?

What?

It's a measurable speed feat.


Crimson Flam3s said:


> Gai did not get stabbed/dismembered by Madara in CQC due to his own skill, as the panel shows Minato even warns him about this and Madara did go for the kill once he got a chance so trying to portray that scene as Madara going easy is very poorly thought.


That's some straight up wishful thinking. 

Madara counter attacked him once and put him on his ass. 

What's poorly though is ignoring Madara directly telling the audience that he wants to see the red vapor or how excited he is to see it. His tossing a TSB casually at Gai once he looked spent doesn't change what Madara said or clearly wanted from Guy.
He wanted the 8th Gate out and reiterated it over and over between giggles.




Crimson Flam3s said:


> Sakura's feats against Kaguya are not impressive, specially when Kaguya flew right into her punch and Kakashi and Obito also had feats such as getting in the way of the Ash bones before Naruto and Sasuke could do anything, are we scaling them to their speeds now?


Again trying to ignore measurable speeds. 

If Subject A and Subject B are moving toward each other and Subject B can react and tag A with a punch, it makes no sense to say Subject C<<<Subject A but Subject B will be to slow for it.
You passed algebra so you know this already.

In other words if Sakura can punch the headlights off a car moving at 60 mph she can definitely react to one going 30mph

Either way this is basic.


And no I don't normally give DMS Obito and No Sharingan Kakashi the "Dragged By a Ghost at their defining moment" boost every time. Do you?


Crimson Flam3s said:


> Man, why is it always the Sakura threads with the same 2 or 3 posters where I see her feats being wanked to the extreme and desperately turned into something they are not?


First off please don't throw stones while you are in the "famous for wanking over/for/to the Masters" house to start with.

If you can't deal with scans from the manga just admit to cognitive dissonance and just say "my feelings trump the manga!"

You are trying to wank, again, 2 PANELS of a dude who was JUST told directly that he wasn't being taken seriously to say that a person who has reacted to faster beings than Guy multiple times won't be able to react to him.

That makes no damn sense.


Crimson Flam3s said:


> WA Sakura now has 7G speed and tajutsu at the low end and Rikudo tier taijutsu at the high end, you heard it here first folks


I love how many of y'all act like an argument from incredulity is actually an argument, or that your spending years trying to ignore what happened in the manga somehow changes the manga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Apr 18, 2019)

Francyst said:


> I don't see how it's headcanon when his movement is clearly limited because he's in the air. He even needed


You don't see how stuff that's not from the manga like:
 "it just looks fast because it's big" 

and "fast people warn each other about slow things!" 

And "Naruto who can blitz Kaguya in the air, and scuffle with her in the air solo is slow while flying",bro"


Is just head cannon?



It's because it's not from the manga, that's why.


Francyst said:


> I hate to make up examples for the sake of argument but if a character is slowed down with an attack coming their way and they say something like "It's too fast" it's really because of the situation they're in. Them being speedsters doesn't change that.


So to prove my head cannon, here is some headcannon!!


No thank you, sir.


Francyst said:


> I don't get why you're parroting Hi no Ishi's quote which makes no sense.
> 
> Sakura reacts to an attack(which two speedsters call fast) coming from a distance. And you guys are trying to use that to say she can react to Gai's speed.
> 
> ...




You still can't answer my questions but are over here trying to talk junk about it to someone else?


1. When have speedsters ever called something fast that was not in this manga? 

2. Why do you think Kishimoto would spend the panel's calling something fast that wasn't without it being a plot point or explained to be that?

3. And also, she tagged Kaguya who was moving toward her so 


Hi no Ishi said:


> If Subject A and Subject B are moving toward each other and Subject B can react and tag A with a punch, it makes no sense to say Subject C<<<Subject A but Subject B will be to slow for it.
> You passed algebra so you know this already.
> 
> In other words if Sakura can punch the headlights off a car moving at 60 mph she can definitely react to one going 30mph
> ...


InB4 "Kaguya was running for her life from Naruto and Sasuke but she was moving slow though!!" 

Don't even start.



She has two feats of reacting to Kaguya, Guy has 0 feats of being able to react to a Rikudo in the 7th Gate.

In any other situation y'all would say the one with the obviously better feats was better.
But when it's a hated character vs a fan fave y'all act like you can't read manga panels.

Incredulity is not actually an argument.

Cognitive dissonance is not an argument.


Bring something from the manga or databooks or your simply wrong.
Just like any of us would be when trying to debunk manga statements and feats.

That's how this works for all of us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Apr 18, 2019)

8th gate Gai takes it. This guy legit almost killed a god. Sakura's a tough one, nigh unkillable by conventional means, but Madara's regen should be better than hers.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 18, 2019)

JayK said:


> So FAILING to dodge Kaguyas arms (and having to be safed in that instance aswell, what a surprise) now counts as dodging her arms?
> 
> Flawless logic.
> 
> ...



She did dodge it, the first attack. She just can't do it forever as she isn't flying like Sasuke and Naruto.

Also Sasuke and Naruto are further away from the arms and they say it's SUPERFAST.

Explain why dodging a superfast attack is suddenly irrelevant. Oh wait, don't bother - Sakura.

I make no argument on how this would apply to Gai 1 v 1, but it is *A FEAT* to dodge something two of the fastest guys of all time call super fast. That cannot be denied.



Francyst said:


> I don't get why you're parroting Hi no Ishi's quote which makes no sense.
> 
> Sakura reacts to an attack(which two speedsters call fast) coming from a distance. And you guys are trying to use that to say she can react to Gai's speed.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying how she will interact with Gai. I am saying this is definitely a good feat.

Listen the problem isn't that Gai is faster, he still may very well be. The problem is the relentless downplay of an obvious feat. Instead of arguing that Gai is still faster you guys are yelling "WANK" for a feat against the Alien Tier Kaguya that the god tiers boys called super fast.

It's not wank to point out she dodged a super fast attack quantified by two of the fastest dudes ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2019)

Alright time to debunk this Sakura feat.

When Naruto gets hit by Kaguya's hand he was bug sized in comparison to the palm of it.

When Sakura notices Kaguya arm, she was a few hundred meters away, because the hand in comparison to her size in that panel shows it as such.

Sakura on noticing it managed TWO jumps before she nearly got caught by the hand. Two measely sized jumps is all she mustered before the hand caught up FROM a decent distance and SHE NEEDED saving.

Kaguya's arms are fast, not crazy fast, but fast enough that if you don't pay attention you can get blindsided. Especially since the majority of those arms will be after the biggest Chakra pools, Naruto and Sasuke, so they needed to be on there toes.

The point of the scene wasn't to SHOW Sakura as fast enough to move, it was to SHOW she is too slow enough to avoid the hit - hence why Kakashi saves her.


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 18, 2019)

Byakugo is often mistook with Edo Tensei here .

Edo Tensei makes you inmortal. Edo Tensei regenerates you and you keep fighting because you literally can't die. Byakugo doesn't give you inmortality, doesn't transform you into an Edo Tensei. If you die by an attack that kills you on the spot, Byakugo is meaningless, you died before Byakugo could even save you. Or we're going to say Byakugo can make Sakura and Tsunade withstand 8g Gai's hits (save Yagai) too?

Sakura dies the onslaught. 

She has not shown the resiliency to survive heavy damage like the one Gated Gai can dish out. Her last resiliency feat I recall was being knocked out by Kabuto. 

Sakura might as well be instantly killed by Hirudora, before Byakugo can even start to heal.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

If Gai goes 8th gate he dies as well making it a tie so I dont know why it even comes up. If I am not mistaken Hirodura didn't kill Kisame either.


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> If Gai goes 8th gate he dies as well making it a tie so I dont know why it even comes up. If I am not mistaken Hirodura didn't kill Kisame either.


Not only did Kisame admit Morning Peacock would kill him, he died instantly when he was a Shoten version of himself  (30% chakra filled of a perfect duplicate of himself).

Hirudora was launched underwater, and so weakened by the amount of air he can compress, but also it lost a good amount of momentum and air when colliding with the full force of the ocean pushing against it.

Also Sakura does not equal Kisame's durability, it would be worse since she's been knocked out by a flying ass.


----------



## Francyst (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> You don't see how stuff that's not from the manga like:
> "it just looks fast because it's big"


You don't know what headcanon means if you're calling this headcanon. Even if it may be wrong.



Hi no Ishi said:


> nd "Naruto who can blitz Kaguya in the air, and scuffle with her in the air solo is slow while flying",bro"


This did not happen. IIRC the only time Naruto tagged Kaguya in the air was after sexy jutsu. Also, I didn't say he was slow.


Hi no Ishi said:


> You still can't answer my questions but are over here trying to talk junk about it to someone else?
> 
> 
> 1. When have speedsters ever called something fast that was not in this manga?
> ...


These questions are irrelevant but answer them

1. Naruto calling Dodai fast when dealing with A3 jumping in the air.
2. I don't know. It isn't a big deal.



Hi no Ishi said:


> InB4 "Kaguya was running for her life from Naruto and Sasuke but she was moving slow though!!"
> 
> Don't even start.



LMAO at calling Sakura intercepting Kaguya's dodge a reaction feat. Thats dhalsim levels of reaching


----------



## Francyst (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> If Gai goes 8th gate he dies as well making it a tie so I dont know why it even comes up. If I am not mistaken Hirodura didn't kill Kisame either.


Why do I keep seeing you say this? He wins if he beats Sakura. 8G killing the user doesn't matter after he's already won


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 18, 2019)

Is there anybody not Troy out there who can actually provide these Kisame "durability feats"?


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 18, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Sakura reacted to Kaguya’s chakra arm. Do people think Kaguya’s chakra arm is slower than 7G Gai?



Gaara reacted to 8G Gai and also mounted a defense before Kamui even warped Obito. Rock Lee also threw a Kunai before Gai moved. 

Are they faster than 8th gated Gai? If Kaguya is faster than Gai and Sakura reacted and moved before the hand reached her, why didn't Sakura displayed such speed before? Why someone who can react to Kaguya needed to be saved from Juubilings and was kept only as healer when her speed was enough to punch Madara?

Why was not Sakura sent to fight Madara instead of Tsunade, if she could move faster than god Sasuke and Naruto? Surely she should've been able to speedblitz Edo Madara for Gaara to seal him...

Where was this speed before?

-------------------------------------------------------------------

There's something I don't get, and it's something aside from this post. The same people who are taking Sakura's feat as linear and canon were discrediting 7G Gai vs Juudara ago and are doing it now.

So, do we take both or we don't take any of them? Or it's just credible because it's not Gai?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 18, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Why do I keep seeing you say this? He wins if he beats Sakura. 8G killing the user doesn't matter after he's already won



It's called a Pyrrhic victory, basically a loss as well.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

Jad said:


> Not only did Kisame admit Morning Peacock would kill him, he died instantly when he was a Shoten version of himself (30% chakra filled of a perfect duplicate of himself).


Was this a water clone? Not to mention that the seal starts healing the damage as soon as its taken it doesn't wait until after.


Jad said:


> Hirudora was launched underwater, and so weakened by the amount of air he can compress, but also it lost a good amount of momentum and air when colliding with the full force of the ocean pushing against it.


He compressed the air before he let it loose/kn the air I belive. I'm also not aware of it being weakened did Gai say it was?


Jad said:


> Also Sakura does not equal Kisame's durability, it would be worse since she's been knocked out by a flying ass.


When you bring up a low end feat before she created the seal.


----------



## Francyst (Apr 18, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> It's called a Pyrrhic victory, basically a loss as well.


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 18, 2019)

@Hi no Ishi  is taking these guys to school

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 18, 2019)

Don't ask questions if you can't handle the answers.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Apr 18, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> Byakugo is often mistook with Edo Tensei here .
> 
> Edo Tensei makes you inmortal. Edo Tensei regenerates you and you keep fighting because you literally can't die. Byakugo doesn't give you inmortality, doesn't transform you into an Edo Tensei. If you die by an attack that kills you on the spot, Byakugo is meaningless, you died before Byakugo could even save you. Or we're going to say Byakugo can make Sakura and Tsunade withstand 8g Gai's hits (save Yagai) too?
> 
> ...


Who ITT mentioned her beating 8th gate Guy?


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 18, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Is there anybody not Troy out there who can actually provide these Kisame "durability feats"?



There shouldn't be many. But there are reasons as to why Kisame survived.

He was asked to be delivered alive to get info out of him.
Hirudora went through a giant shark and shrank before even reaching Kisame.

The other two times we've seen Hirudora in action, one not even hit Madara directly, and that clash was strong enough to make him toss his fan and lose his binding on Mokuton, making him appear without Susano'o, giving us the possibility of Hirudora likely having breached Susano'o. The other explanation is the ol' trustable "Madara was serious with everybody except with Gai for reasons. Therefore he deactivated Susano'o just because he wanted to."

But since I don't know if it breached it or not (the possibilities are big considering the above), I'd say the attack made Madara lose his grip on Mokuton the very time it exploded as shown in canon (so something had to do to him). Can't be because it pushed him too far away because we're talking about the guy who can bring meteors out of the sky.

This Hirudora was weaker than normal, as Gai was in bad shape and tied.

The next time we saw Hirudora was also in a weaker state, as the attack was almost nulified by Madara's rod, but it's quasi explosion sent a Juubi Jiinchuriki dashing back, wich is an insane feat because it's Juubi Jin Madara.

So, we have to showings of Hirudora, not at full power, doing things far ahead of Kisame's paygrade that supports what was stablished (if I'm not mistaken) in the Manga, wich was Gai being told to bring Kisame alive.

So either Gai held back, or Kisame is a freaking durability beast. I lean towards the first, was it was what Gai was sent to do, though.


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Who ITT mentioned her beating 8th gate Guy?



I'm giving an example from Byakugo as if it worked like Edo Tensei when it's not. You can die with Byakugo if a powerful attack, outside of your resiliency capabilities hits you. An Edo Tensei can take 8g Gai's hits and regen, Byakugo doesn't, and it's being taken as if she's going to survive everything because Byakugo will heal her.

And Sakura doesn't have resiliency feats to assume she can take, survive and regen a point blank Hirudora that even pushed back a Juubi Jinchuriki not even exploding fully.

Byakugo can regenerate her for sure. But Sakura coming out of the explosion alive to Byakugo to regenerate and reintegrate her into the fight is what I don't buy.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 18, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> There shouldn't be many. But there are reasons as to why Kisame survived.
> 
> He was asked to be delivered alive to get info out of him.
> Hirudora went through a giant shark and shrank before even reaching Kisame.
> ...



While I appreciate the information nothing here points to Kisame having any particular special level of durability.

As far as I have seen Kisame has average durability, but people talk about him like he some durability beast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> If Gai goes 8th gate he dies as well making it a tie so I dont know why it even comes up. If I am not mistaken Hirodura didn't kill Kisame either.


Gai was trying to capture him, so that's a bit misleading. Plus it had to plow through Daikodan.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Gai was trying to capture him, so that's a bit misleading. Plus it had to plow through Daikodan.


I dont remember the fight too well. Which is why I asked about it. I need to refresh how much would you say the size of Hirodura decreased?


----------



## PrimeRichard (Apr 18, 2019)

Byakugo Sakura should be above base guy. She should be able to high diff 6 gate guy but she will lose once 7 gate comes out


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Apr 18, 2019)

The amount of downplaying in this thread(of both characters) gives me a migraine.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I dont remember the fight too well. Which is why I asked about it. I need to refresh how much would you say the size of Hirodura decreased?


Hirudora didn't decrease much, it was just never meant to kill Kisame. Gai was sent to capture him because he had intel on them and was trying to get it back to Obito.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Hirudora didn't decrease much, it was just never meant to kill Kisame. Gai was sent to capture him because he had intel on them and was trying to get it back to Obito.


Interesting... How strong do you think it can get or do you think that he knew it would decrease in size and power.


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Was this a water clone? Not to mention that the seal starts healing the damage as soon as its taken it doesn't wait until after.
> 
> He compressed the air before he let it loose/kn the air I belive. I'm also not aware of it being weakened did Gai say it was?
> 
> When you bring up a low end feat before she created the seal.


The seal doesn't heal automatically instantly. Otherwise we'd have seen plumes of healing Aurora around Tsunade when she was stabbed by Sasuno blade. Or when Madara was smashed by Bijuu and Gaara - both times they were injured healing didn't immediately start.

Sakura has NO feats of Tanking any attacks. She had got injured by attacks MEANT to injure her. She really hasn't had many attacks land on her. Besides being kicked by Omoi and saved by Naruto, stabbed (easy to heal it's just closing a wound), and knocked out by Kabuto's ass. She was never portrayed as a brute tank enough to survive Gai's onslaught - PERIOD.

I'd be surprised if Gai couldn't just finesse his way in Taijutsu and knock her out, follow up with a stab to the brain leaving the Kunai in there. No need to waste Gates or Gated moves.

Atleast Kisame took a brunt of Hirudora and came out still concious in comparison to Sakura's only feat of taking a blunt attack; Kabuto ass.

And Kisame was NOT a water clone, Kisame when he faced Gai the second time was an EXACT copy. The copies were no different in the quality of Jutsu used to the users Kekkei Genkei; Sharingan. Imagine REAL Kisame starting with 30% of his Chakra at battle - that's all it was. Yet he INSTANTLY died against Morning Peacock. And if that wasn't enough, he reiterated his fate if he met Morning Peacock a third time.

Another achievement: 7th Gate Gai was not stopped, roadblocked or walled when colliding with Juubimadara in 7th Gate. Yet we have feats of Obito in an inferior version CASUALLY - and I can't stress this enough - CASUALLY shatter Sasuke's ribcage Sasuno without trying. What does that say about 7th Gates Taijutsu power.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Apr 18, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> Is there anybody not Troy out there who can actually provide these Kisame "durability feats"?


No.


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> No.


Coming out concious from a blast meant to incapacitate him compared to Sakura's only feat of taking a blunt attack and going unconcious by a flying ass.

Or Kisame (w/ Samehada) being concious after his chest was ripped open partially compared to Sakura's only feat of being knocked out by an ass. Even stout and brickwalled enough to not go flying through the forest knowing how powerful a full powered Lariat can be.

Or the fact Kisame took a round house kick from Gai in base who could shatter massive boulders with ease showing no blood - described in the DB as powerful enough to knock Giants on their ass - compared to Sakura's feat of being knocked out by an ass.

I mean do I really envision this person here to be a Tank? Someone Naruto had  to rush to their aide before colliding with the wall. Someone who screams in pain after being hit by OMOI. Kisame back flipped/rolled out of Gai's boulder shattering kick - I'm suppose to think the two are comparable...

*Link Removed*
---

Trying to do the leg work here finding evidence, but I don't see any feats coming out of the Sakura camp that suggests she can survive the instant one of Gai's attacks land. There is this invisible wall of text I'm not seeing that provides evidence Sakura can take his attacks. All I see is she regenerates anything Gai can dish out.

 But the question you guys are not answering is, how much damage can she take before regen can no longer do its job. It's up to Sakura's natural durabiluty to survive the hit in-order to regenerate. AND if she can regenerate, how much damage is too much? Regeneration consumes mountains of Chakra AND reduces ones Life span.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

Jad said:


> The seal doesn't heal automatically instantly. Otherwise we'd have seen plumes of healing Aurora around Tsunade when she was stabbed by Sasuno blade. Or when Madara was smashed by Bijuu and Gaara - both times they were injured healing didn't immediately start.


Actually the seal does the only problem is if the wound is blocked it won't seal. Tsunade had to remove the sword for healing to take place.


Jad said:


> Sakura has NO feats of Tanking any attacks. She had got injured by attacks MEANT to injure her. She really hasn't had many attacks land on her. Besides being kicked by Omoi and saved by Naruto, stabbed (easy to heal it's just closing a wound), and knocked out by Kabuto's ass. She was never portrayed as a brute tank enough to survive Gai's onslaught - PERIOD.


You can't compare pre war arc Sakura to war arc Sakura. Since Sakura was nerfed until the war arc. Sakura has also made it a priority to dodge instead of take hits. As a Chunin once she gained the experience she was able to dodge Sasori and his puppets. Since the creation of the seal she has better feats. Her regen was able to over power the TSB that was supposed to turn anyone who touches it to dust.


Jad said:


> I'd be surprised if Gai couldn't just finesse his way in Taijutsu and knock her out, follow up with a stab to the brain leaving the Kunai in there. No need to waste Gates or Gated moves.


He wouldn't finesse Tsunade without gates so he wouldn't finesse Sakura.


Jad said:


> Atleast Kisame took a brunt of Hirudora and came out still concious in comparison to Sakura's only feat of taking a blunt attack; Kabuto ass.


Pre War Sakura


Jad said:


> And Kisame was NOT a water clone, Kisame when he faced Gai the second time was an EXACT copy. The copies were no different in the quality of Jutsu used to the users Kekkei Genkei; Sharingan. Imagine REAL Kisame starting with 30% of his Chakra at battle - that's all it was. Yet he INSTANTLY died against Morning Peacock. And if that wasn't enough, he reiterated his fate if he met Morning Peacock a third time.


So I it was a clone...?


Jad said:


> Another achievement: 7th Gate Gai was not stopped, roadblocked or walled when colliding with Juubimadara in 7th Gate. Yet we have feats of Obito in an inferior version CASUALLY - and I can't stress this enough - CASUALLY shatter Sasuke's ribcage Sasuno without trying. What does that say about 7th Gates Taijutsu power?


I dont know what you are saying here...


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Actually the seal does the only problem is if the wound is blocked it won't seal. Tsunade had to remove the sword for healing to take place.
> 
> You can't compare pre war arc Sakura to war arc Sakura. Since Sakura was nerfed until the war arc. Sakura has also made it a priority to dodge instead of take hits. As a Chunin once she gained the experience she was able to dodge Sasori and his puppets. Since the creation of the seal she has better feats. Her regen was able to over power the TSB that was supposed to turn anyone who touches it to dust.
> 
> ...


TSB nullifies and vaporises ninjutsu. Sakura is not a walking ninjutsu technique in its entire embodiment - she has passive regeneration via a ninjutsu technique. Edo Tensei are walking Ninjutsu techniques. Also it could have been a receiving ROD like Pain uses, not TSB, which is a Rinnegan ability.

Kisame at 30% is not a clone persay, but a DUPLICATE version of Kisame with all the same body, techniques and weapons. It's a jutsu only manifested via the Rinnegan. If you want to say it's a CLONE - then it's a clone that duplucates the user in its entirety: save 30% Chakra allowance.

You can say pre-war arc Sakura or War Arc Sakura - Sakura has her tanking feats before the War. That's what I'm using as evidence. You have anything better to provide me with? You can't just deny my evidence and say 'prewar Sakura' and get away with it - SHOW me evidence.

If Juubimadara could shatter Ribcage Sasuno with EASE (i.e. stretching his arms out to grab Sasuke cacooned in Sasuno) but could NOT halt Gai immediately after the numerous of punches and kicks - it means Gai's strength would shatter Sakura's bones (especially Sakura with her weak showings of taking brunt attacks).

Sakura is NOT as skilled in Taijutsu as Tsunade. That's insane, she got outmanouvered by Omoi in ONE basic motion. Pending evidence she has better showing in Taijutsu.


----------



## JayK (Apr 18, 2019)

It's not Kisame having good durability for tanking a City Level + attack (which is btw quite frankly above anything Sakura has shown to pack punch wise). No, it's because Hirudora is actually weak as fuck so someone with shit durability like Kisame could tank it. -- NBD


----------



## ShinAkuma (Apr 18, 2019)

JayK said:


> It's not Kisame having good durability for tanking a City Level + attack (which is btw quite frankly above anything Sakura has shown to pack punch wise). No, it's because Hirudora is actually weak as fuck so someone with shit durability like Kisame could tank it. -- NBD



TANKING

I don't think that word means what you think it means.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

Jad said:


> TSB nullifies and vaporises ninjutsu. Sakura is not a walking ninjutsu technique in its entire embodiment - she has passive regeneration via a ninjutsu technique. Edo Tensei are walking Ninjutsu techniques. Also it could have been a receiving ROD like Pain uses, not TSB, which is a Rinnegan ability.





> Truth-Seeking Balls are extremely destructive, capable of turning targets to dust in a similar manner to .


If I'm not mistaken this is why it was intercepted by Minato.


Jad said:


> Kisame at 30% is not a clone persay, but a DUPLICATE version of Kisame with all the same body, techniques and weapons. It's a jutsu only manifested via the Rinnegan. If you want to say it's a CLONE - then it's a clone that duplucates the user in its entirety: save 30% Chakra allowance.


Do you happen to have a scan or link where I can read up about said jutsu?


Jad said:


> You can say pre-war arc Sakura or War Arc Sakura - Sakura has her tanking feats before the War. That's what I'm using as evidence. You have anything better to provide me with? You can't just deny my evidence and say 'prewar Sakura' and get away with it - SHOW me evidence.


The only incredibly solid evidence I can provide is only really calcs plus if I go any farther like the novel that is considered adult Sakura even though she would only be 19. I do have some but they may not be accepted because its technically not war arc.


Jad said:


> If Juubimadara could shatter Ribcage Sasuno with EASE (i.e. stretching his arms out to grab Sasuke cacooned in Sasuno) but could NOT halt Gai immediately after the numerous of punches and kicks - it means Gai's strength would shatter Sakura's bones (especially Sakura with her weak showings of taking brunt attacks).


Didn't he hit 7th gate Gai once and send him flying? (I could be wrong). Plus the bones would heal fairly quickly. Also did he grab and hold Gai like Sasuke or block the hits?


Jad said:


> Sakura is NOT as skilled in Taijutsu as Tsunade. That's insane, she got outmanouvered by Omoi in ONE basic motion. Pending evidence she has better showing in Taijutsu.


Since she only has two on panel fights its hard to go with anything other than portrayal because of her lack of fights plus one punch ( again I cant use anything past the war). The only thing Sakura lacks is honestly experience.

Honestly someone else may know of things I don't it has been five years. I may need to do more research to give you better answers than what you have now.


JayK said:


> It's not Kisame having good durability for tanking a City Level + attack (which is btw quite frankly above anything Sakura has shown to pack punch wise). No, it's because Hirudora is actually weak as fuck so someone with shit durability like Kisame could tank it. -- NBD


Sakura's punch is calced at city level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Sakura's punch is calced at city level.


Got a link?

Genuinely curious then.



ShinAkuma said:


> TANKING
> 
> I don't think that word means what you think it means.


Then it's a survival feat w/e.

You are also free to show Sakura's amazing durability feats comparable to Susano'o.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm not sure why Sakura/Tsunade "durability" discussions are a thing. Neither one has showed any durability above the average ninja to my recollection. The entire point of their technique is they don't need durability cause they just heal from whatever hits them.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

JayK said:


> Genuinely curious then.


I was a bit wrong they have her at small town level but have calced that it should be at least city level with Byakugou.

Do you still want links?


----------



## JayK (Apr 18, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I was a bit wrong they have her at small town level but have calced that it should be at least city level with Byakugou.
> 
> Do you still want links?


She should get scaled to City Level anyway (likely not the the extend Gai is though).

Was just curious if there was an actual feat by her own sitting at City Level.


----------



## Alita (Apr 18, 2019)

7th gate definitely wins.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

JayK said:


> She should get scaled to City Level anyway (likely not the the extend Gai is though).
> 
> Was just curious if there was an actual feat by her own sitting at City Level.


Well they had her there at first but felt it was too high and whatnot they have a whole thread on it.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 18, 2019)

JayK said:


> She should get scaled to City Level anyway (likely not the the extend Gai is though).
> 
> Was just curious if there was an actual feat by her own sitting at City Level.


Im wrong it was mountain level


----------



## Mithos (Apr 18, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> Edo Tensei makes you inmortal. Edo Tensei regenerates you and you keep fighting because you literally can't die. Byakugo doesn't give you inmortality, doesn't transform you into an Edo Tensei. If you die by an attack that kills you on the spot, Byakugo is meaningless, you died before Byakugo could even save you. Or we're going to say Byakugo can make Sakura and Tsunade withstand 8g Gai's hits (save Yagai) too?



Wrong.

It has been stated twice that _Creation Rebirth_ makes it impossible for its user to die (by conventional means, obviously). When Tsunade debuted the technique during the Three-Way Deadlock, she stated, "I can't die in battle...ever!" When Tsunade was fighting the Susano'o Clones, the Fourth Raikage remarked, "Even if you cannot die, you'll exhaust yourself fighting like that!"

The whole point of it allowing medical ninja to fight safely at the front lines is that it prevents them from dying. If its users could still just die immediately from a wound that would normally kill them, there would be no point in the technique for anyone bar Tsunade, who has Uzumaki and Senju vitality. This interpretation is not supported by the manga; in fact, it's the opposite: every statement emphasizes the technique (_Creation Rebirth_), never Tsunade's durability or resilience.

Tsunade was confident enough in _Strength of a Hundred - Creation Rebirth_ to engage Madara in combat, and the technique was credited for why she could survive. Sakura was confident that she could engage Juubidara as a distraction thanks to _Strength of a Hundred - Creation Rebirth_, and then goes on to survive a Truth Seeker Rod, which we've previously seen negate ET regeneration.

I don't know why it's so hard to imagine _Creation Rebirth_ resuscitating someone, if that would even be needed. Even in real life, people can be revived after their heart or brain has temporarily stopped working. With automatic regeneration, the cells should begin to be repaired before the point of no return. It's not like all the cells in the body instantly die the moment the heart stops. The technique works on the cellular level, meaning cells will be replicated and all organs repaired in order to sustain life.

It's the penultimate medical technique (DBII) and the ultimate regeneration technique (DBIV). Blunt force trauma is not its weakness, and it's not so easily circumvented that a normal would-be-fatal wound kills its user before it can save them. Madara literally allowed himself to be played with as a ping pong ball by the Tailed Beasts because he was confident in Hashirama's regeneration, which has been compared to as similar to _Creation Rebirth, _not his innate durability. That's much greater damage than what 7th Gate Gai will be dishing out, and yet it couldn't overcome an inferior regeneration technique (_Creation Rebirth_ is stated to be the ultimate).

And no, the 8th Gate would still kill Tsunade or Sakura. Going by the damage Gai was inflicting against Madara, he would absolutely tear them to pieces and destroy them beyond what _Creation Rebirth_ can repair. In the 7th Gate, he can't inflict that level of damage, however.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 19, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> While I appreciate the information nothing here points to Kisame having any particular special level of durability.
> 
> As far as I have seen Kisame has average durability, but people talk about him like he some durability beast.



Either Kisame is a beast because he survived that, or  Gai was just holding back as he was ordered.



Matto said:


> Wrong.
> 
> It has been stated twice that _Creation Rebirth_ makes it impossible for its user to die (by conventional means, obviously). When Tsunade debuted the technique during the Three-Way Deadlock, she stated, "I can't die in battle...ever!" When Tsunade was fighting the Susano'o Clones, the Fourth Raikage remarked, "Even if you cannot die, you'll exhaust yourself fighting like that!"
> 
> ...



No, is far from wrong. Especially citing Databooks descriptions that hails every jutsu as highly unstoppable while being proven wrong. You even modified it saying "by non conventional means" because you know she can die in battle. Those unconventional means that can kill her alone are enough to not take that DB description as something more than an hyperbole. Madara as the Juubi Jin almost died by a blunt force attack, and that wasn't because of chakra. You're basically telling me that Sakura is going to survive a hit from Goku as long as she has chakra. You're describing Edo Tensei, not Byakugo.

Tsunade using Byakugo against Madara doesn't mean it was going to counter him. It didn't counter Madara, basically. And not every Shinobi out there can nuke an entire battlefield with an air bomb either. 

I also do not recall the Raikage saying that. He said she was going to die if she kept that up and she said she was betting her life. Tsunade had chakra to spare to create a huge Jinton when she collapsed from pain and damage after pulling out two Susano'o swords that kept her out of the fight for a considerable amount of time. This is a good sowing that something that can damage you greatly can screw up a Byakugo user bad, especially if said person is one-shotted before the jutsu even begins to heal just like Tsunade was even having troubles to stand up after said damage even with Byakugo on.

It was also never stated that Byakugo resucitates people.  It heals people. Edo Tensei is the closest thing to inmortality here. It's an assumption based on something Tsunade said that was not proven to be true, because she was about to die in battle. And can die in battle if she's hit by something that'd erase her, a blunt force attack that'd instantly kill her. Unless we assume she can tank Yagai, to put an extreme example.


----------



## Jad (Apr 19, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> If I'm not mistaken this is why it was intercepted by Minato.
> 
> Do you happen to have a scan or link where I can read up about said jutsu?
> 
> ...


I'll get to the rest of your post after, though much of it is you accepting there really are no feats that benefit Sakura against Gai's onslaught.


The reason I belive Gai can kill the real Kisame is because he already did:

 The technique described above uses words like identical, original, duplicate. It couldn't be any more clearer - no where does it allude the user is a lesser version sans the Chakra they are alloted to spend. It's why I go around saying Sakura or Tsunade will die in the instant Morning Peacock is executed.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 19, 2019)

Jad said:


> I'll get to the rest of your post after, though much of it is you accepting there really are no feats that benefit Sakura against Gai's onslaught.


I'm not excepting that there are no feats against fighting Gai I'm saying the fears that I have don't exactly meet the criteria of war arc Sakura. Its a version of her that is two years older. We learn that Sakura is faster, stronger, and has more chakra than Tsunade in fact it is said she surpassed Tsunade.


Jad said:


> like identical, original, duplicate. It couldn't be any more clearer - no where does it allude the user is a lesser version sans the Chakra they are alloted to spend. It's why I go around saying Sakura or Tsunade will die in the instant Morning Peacock is executed.


In that same scan you provided it says that the abilities are proportional to the amount of chakra provided. Also a duplicate is a clone and it says they are identical in appearance. Sakura and Tsunade's regen will pull through and once he uses his two techniques he would be really weakened especially since he takes damage the longer he is in gates and those techniques put a huge strain on his body. 


There are two more I just can't find them.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Apr 19, 2019)

Francyst said:


> You don't know what headcanon means if you're calling this headcanon. Even if it may be wrong.


*headcanon*. Noun. (uncountable) (fandom slang) Elements and interpretations of a fictional universe accepted by an individual fan, but not found within or supported by the official canon.


Yeah head cannon is definitely the right word for such things by definition.


Francyst said:


> This did not happen. IIRC the only time Naruto tagged Kaguya in the air was after sexy jutsu. Also, I didn't say he was slow.


He also tagged her in the ice, then busted through her eighty gods fist with his clones to do it again, then he pressured her out of her own dimension with physical attacks from his Uzumaki Region Combo. Then he cut her arm off in the air.
He has tagged her and kept up in the air over and over. There is 0 evidence that he is slower in the air. 
Anything that can catch him, and Kaguya's arms did catch his clone and nearly the Main, is super fast.

Then, once again, he tells another super fast person that the arm is fast, just in case someone had skipped the past chapters that made that obvious or something.

So yes when a proven speedster calls something fast. It freaking fast.

It's called source credibility.

 So your head cannon does not apply here either, my friend.


Francyst said:


> These questions are irrelevant but answer them
> 
> 1. Naruto calling Dodai fast when dealing with A3 jumping in the air.


Oh the questions matter because,  it's pointing out that you're ignoring the narrative.

Dodai _is_ fast lol. He put up a wall before A3 could get there (on the ground mind you), then he out manoeuvred him from that plateau.

The thought that the Raikages right hand man is slow is unfounded and nonsensical.


Bringing us back to 0 times that anyone fast has called something fast that wasn't.


Francyst said:


> 2. I don't know. It isn't a big deal.


It is a big deal. Space is premium to an artist, especially in a magazine and editors have no problem cutting thing to make it fit.

Kishimoto deemed calling fast worth the page space, so it's fast. 

Simple.


Francyst said:


> LMAO at calling Sakura intercepting Kaguya's dodge a reaction feat. Thats dhalsim levels of reaching


Look at this stuff here.. No argument. 

Just Incredulity and ignoring what happens in the manga to suit a personal narrative.



She punched something moving toward her.

Somehow that's a reaction feat in every other situation in the manga but here?

Check your bias.


LostSelf said:


> I'm giving an example from Byakugo as if it worked like Edo Tensei when it's not. You can die with Byakugo if a powerful attack, outside of your resiliency capabilities hits you. An Edo Tensei can take 8g Gai's hits and regen, Byakugo doesn't, and it's being taken as if she's going to survive everything because Byakugo will heal her.
> 
> And Sakura doesn't have resiliency feats to assume she can take, survive and regen a point blank Hirudora that even pushed back a Juubi Jinchuriki not even exploding fully.
> 
> Byakugo can regenerate her for sure. But Sakura coming out of the explosion alive to Byakugo to regenerate and reintegrate her into the fight is what I don't buy.


Since none of Guys attacks have done anywhere close to the damage that ET would be needed for except for in the 8th Gate, I don't see how it matters.


We know for a fact Byakugo allows you to fight in and keep moving with your internal organs destroyed from the Madara fight and the fact that Madara called it a Hashirama level Jutsu speaks volumes. 

Madara level Fire attacks were shown to heal in moments so I don't know what MP is supposed to do. And "Jutsu that's hasn't killed anyone will somehow instantly murder a regenerator in one shot" 
Is a tall order of suspension of disbelief for AT.

Even more importantly. He wouldn't start off in Gates while facing some chunin from his village, and since he isn't anywhere close to as fast as the things she has reacted to on panel it would be real hard for him not to get at least grazed by a counter punch, which would instantly change the fight for the worse for him.
He also has no idea he can't kill her with a punch, or that she can walk off severe internal damage like a TSB through the heart and spine and keep moving, leaving him open.

In a perfect scenario he could possibly win by immeadiatly going 7th Gate and launching 3 AT back to back instantly but that's so OOC it hurts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 19, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Since none of Guys attacks have done anywhere close to the damage that ET would be needed for except for in the 8th Gate, I don't see how it matters.



What are Sakura's tanking feats to assume this? 

Byakugo is not Hashirama level jutsu either.


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 19, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I'm not excepting that there are no feats against fighting Gai I'm saying the fears that I have don't exactly meet the criteria of war arc Sakura. Its a version of her that is two years older. We learn that Sakura is faster, stronger, and has more chakra than Tsunade in fact it is said she surpassed Tsunade.
> 
> In that same scan you provided it says that the abilities are proportional to the amount of chakra provided. Also a duplicate is a clone and it says they are identical in appearance. Sakura and Tsunade's regen will pull through and once he uses his two techniques he would be really weakened especially since he takes damage the longer he is in gates and those techniques put a huge strain on his body.
> 
> ...



This same databook says "Unless she suffers a serious wound".

That alone should prove my point (not to you, to Hi no Ishi and Matto) that Byakugo is far from being like Edo Tensei if by Databook descriptions we go (and by feats, of course).

And Sakura has not shown the durability to not be terribly injured by Gai's assault for us to say she can regen it like nothing. Imo, Hirudora'd kill her if she can't survive the explosion. Byakugo might heal everything, but bringing back a soul is not part of the jutsu.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 19, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> This same databook says "Unless she suffers a serious wound".


I feel like the sentence before that kind of covers that part.
It says the body will immediately go back into an unwounded state unless she suffers a serious wound. This can have a different interpretation normally a sword wound would be serious wound but with the jutsu active it is not so much so. The move severe the wound the longer it takes to heal. Having a huge hole in the stomach would take longer to heal than a sword stab because it is more serious it doesn't heal immediately.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Apr 19, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> What are Sakura's tanking feats to assume this?


What is Guy gonna do that deals more damage than having her heart and spine pierced by a TSB, which if course means she wasn't healing until the TSB the got out of her.

How is he going to do more damage than a jutsu that allowed Tsunade to stroll around with giant swords in her and keep fighting can do?
Or are you assiming that Byakugo would work differently for Sakura for some reason.

How many people have even died instantly in this manga?

From anything?


LostSelf said:


> Byakugo is not Hashirama level jutsu either.


both  Madara and the DB liken it to Hashirama's jutsu. It's part of why Madara calls her strong in the first place, remember?


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 19, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I feel like the sentence before that kind of covers that part.
> It says the body will immediately go back into an unwounded state unless she suffers a serious wound. This can have a different interpretation normally a sword wound would be serious wound but with the jutsu active it is not so much so. The move severe the wound the longer it takes to heal. Having a huge hole in the stomach would take longer to heal than a sword stab because it is more serious it doesn't heal immediately.



I think it says they can regen damage unless they wound is serious. I do think the extent the jutsu can regenerate is big, but the "unless" coming after that sentence was to dictate a limit. Or that's how I see it.

It happened when Tsunade pulled out the two Susano'o blades. She still had chakra, and she coughed blood and collapsed. It wasn't only Byakugo what pulled her up after that, it was also Onoki's speech. And there we see how, even after having some time down and regenerated, she was still shaking.

Byakugo is quite good, but, imo, depends on the user's durability. The more durable you are, the harder it'll be to reach that limit of severely wounding the user and kind of circunventing (it's not the right word, couldn't find one now) Byakugo.


----------



## Jad (Apr 19, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> What is Guy gonna do that deals more damage than having her heart and spine pierced by a TSB, which if course means she wasn't healing until the TSB the got out of her.
> 
> How is he going to do more damage than a jutsu that allowed Tsunade to stroll around with giant swords in her and keep fighting can do?
> Or are you assiming that Byakugo would work differently for Sakura for some reason.
> ...


Could have been a Chakra reciver rod that pierced her.

Kisame died instantly too Morning Peacock. Hell, read up the DB for MP It's described as an insta-kill (at least for those around Kisame's level).


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 19, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> What is Guy gonna do that deals more damage than having her heart and spine pierced by a TSB, which if course means she wasn't healing until the TSB the got out of her.
> 
> How is he going to do more damage than a jutsu that allowed Tsunade to stroll around with giant swords in her and keep fighting can do?
> Or are you assiming that Byakugo would work differently for Sakura for some reason.
> ...



People have died instantly in this manga, like Shoten Kisame when he faced Asa Kujaku, wich lead him to acknowledge the attack as one that "destroys the target" wich happened to him.

Hirudora is a jutsu whose unfinished explosions have been enough to push Juubi Jiinchurikis away and to shake Madara enough to make him lose his bind on Hachibi and Gai even when Madara was protected by Susano'o. 

Sakura has not shown a single feat for us to assume she can take Hirudora. 

Yes, it'll work differently because, like I said, Byakugo is not Edo Tensei. If you're not durable enough to live through an attack, what will Byakugo do? It can't revive her, it will just heal the damage. But what's good healing the damage if the person already died from an attack?

That's where the 8G Gai example comes in. If he punches Sakura, she'd die. It's irrelevant if she's erased or not, she'll die even having Byakugo. Or do you think she'll live?

If you think 8G Gai can kill Sakura with a punch, then you're agreeing that blunt force damage can kill a person with Byakugo. And while we agree that Hirudora is weaker than 8G Gai's punches, Sakura doesn't have the durability feats for us to assume she won't be killed by Hirudora. 

The last durability feat I can remember from her was when Kabuto's ass knocked her out. Living through being stabbed is nothing special if she can heal it. Haku didn't inmediately die when he was stabbed. So even Haku with Byakugo could survive a stab. But I doubt he'd survive Hirudora.



Hi no Ishi said:


> both Madara and the DB liken it to Hashirama's jutsu. It's part of why Madara calls her strong in the first place, remember?



Yeah, but it doesn't mean it's hashirama's level. When Tsunade needs to store chakra in her forehead to use it while Hashirama can use it always, it's automatically below Hashirama. It's the same as it heals without seals, but not Hashirama level.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Apr 19, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Your inability to adress the scans or answer the questions directly speaks volumes already.



Why don't you point out exactly what scans I ignored?

Everything regarding your erroneous misinterpretation is addressed as needed.



> Yes me talking about the speed at which something occurred where we have a clear speed comparison between two things in page is somehow debunked because it was blocked by JJ Limbo?
> 
> What?
> 
> *It's a measurable speed feat.*



Go ahead and give me some measurements then.



> That's some straight up wishful thinking.
> 
> Madara counter attacked him once and put him on his ass.
> 
> ...



Why don't you post some panels before Gai activated the 8th gate that show Madara knows Gai can use the 8th Gate and his asking for it?

Lol at casually tossing the TSB's.

-He reks SM Minato in an instant.

 -Casually stops Sakura's attack with a simple staff swing

-However he going easy on Gai just for the lolz... but oh wait he then immediately changes his mind and goes for the kill once Gai's assault is over.

Never thought I would see you stoop so low.



> Again trying to ignore measurable speeds.
> 
> If Subject A and Subject B are moving toward each other and Subject B can react and tag A with a punch, it makes no sense to say Subject C<<<Subject A but Subject B will be to slow for it.
> You passed algebra so you know this already.
> ...



Too bad we are discussing taijutsu/cqc speed and not a battle of running speed.

Furthermore, both of their showings against the same character speak for themselves.

Irrelevant wheter you give that boost to them or not. It goes to show that reacting to JJ when they are not directly attacking you, as Minato, Gaara and Kakashi also showed earlier, is nothing to be impressed at. Specially when they fly right into your punch when distracted.



> First off please don't throw stones while you are in the "famous for wanking over/for/to the Masters" house to start with.
> 
> If you can't deal with scans from the manga just admit to cognitive dissonance and just say "my feelings trump the manga!"
> 
> ...



My greatest wanking of the Masters(While serious, not while trolling) doesn't even come close to what you are doing here.

I have never even considered you part of those posters I mentioned but after this thread..

Again show me that panel of Madara says so?



> I love how many of y'all act like an argument from incredulity is actually an argument, or that your spending years trying to ignore what happened in the manga somehow changes the manga.



You could use some of your own advice here ya know.

Tajutsu master who dedicaded this whole life to it and even in base has more impressive feats than Sakura, let alone while gated or.. someone who can punch strong and who's best durability feat is being knocked out by Kabuto's butt..

Right.


----------



## Francyst (Apr 19, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> *headcanon*. Noun. (uncountable) (fandom slang) Elements and interpretations of a fictional universe accepted by an individual fan, but not found within or supported by the official canon.
> 
> 
> Yeah head cannon is definitely the right word for such things by definition.


Nope.

You call things like this headcanon

"it just looks fast because it's big"

This isn't even me really talking about the manga. This is just basic stuff.



Hi no Ishi said:


> He also tagged her in the ice,


He baited her into close range. Using this to support his movement speed in the air? 



Hi no Ishi said:


> then busted through her eighty gods fist with his clones to do it again, then he pressured her out of her own dimension with physical attacks from his Uzumaki Region Combo.


Using a bunch of shadow clones rushing Kaguya to support his movement speed in the air? 


Hi no Ishi said:


> Then he cut her arm off in the air.


He was on the ground and jumped at her. Using this to support his movement speed in the air? 

Naruto needing his clone to push him out of the way of Kaguya's attack is proof he isn't as fast in the air.


Hi no Ishi said:


> Oh the questions matter because, it's pointing out that you're ignoring the narrative.
> 
> Dodai _is_ fast lol. He put up a wall before A3 could get there (on the ground mind you),


So did the rest of the stone ninja



Hi no Ishi said:


> then he out manoeuvred him from that plateau.


Against a jumping A3



Hi no Ishi said:


> It is a big deal. Space is premium to an artist, especially in a magazine and editors have no problem cutting thing to make it fit.


Find me a legit article or a mangaka talking about this and I'll concede.


Hi no Ishi said:


> Look at this stuff here.. No argument.
> 
> Just Incredulity and ignoring what happens in the manga to suit a personal narrative.


That was speedyamell levels of posting. I have no argument for that I'm sorry


----------



## JayK (Apr 19, 2019)

Still waiting for those amazing durability feats for Sakura which let her tank Hirudora.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Apr 19, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> People have died instantly in this manga, like Shoten Kisame when he faced Asa Kujaku, wich lead him to acknowledge the attack as one that "destroys the target" wich happened to him.
> 
> Hirudora is a jutsu whose unfinished explosions have been enough to push Juubi Jiinchurikis away and to shake Madara enough to make him lose his bind on Hachibi and Gai even when Madara was protected by Susano'o.
> 
> ...


Why do you keep ignoring the damage that Byakugou users have walked off or that's that's the point of the jutsu?

Unless you think Kabuto's butt is >> that level of damage you are just being super disengenous right now and need to quit.

You keep bringing up 8th Gate damage but even you know it's not relevant to anything that 7th Gate Guy or below can do.
Even MP left shoten Kisame completely intact.

So once again where is the evidence that Hirudora is going to do wayyy more damage than the damage Byakugou users have taken on panel? 

And I mean worse than having worse than having your internal organs destroyed from the Giant freaking Susano'o blades sticking out you, or a damn TSB through the heart and spine, btw like I keep telling you and you keep ignoring so you can focus on Kabuto's butt for what ever reasons lol.




LostSelf said:


> Yeah, but it doesn't mean it's hashirama's level. When Tsunade needs to store chakra in her forehead to use it while Hashirama can use it always, it's automatically below Hashirama. It's the same as it heals without seals, but not Hashirama level.


_She_ isn't Hashirama level, her _jutsu_ is like they tell us. 
It does the same thing he could do with his chakra.

Same reason Madara is goes from "Oh that healing isn't even Hashirama level because x" to "oh shit! She is doing x! I'll admit she is strong out loud even though I freaking hate her!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 19, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> I think it says they can regen damage unless they wound is serious. I do think the extent the jutsu can regenerate is big, but the "unless" coming after that sentence was to dictate a limit. Or that's how I see it.
> 
> It happened when Tsunade pulled out the two Susano'o blades. She still had chakra, and she coughed blood and collapsed. It wasn't only Byakugo what pulled her up after that, it was also Onoki's speech. And there we see how, even after having some time down and regenerated, she was still shaking.
> 
> Byakugo is quite good, but, imo, depends on the user's durability. The more durable you are, the harder it'll be to reach that limit of severely wounding the user and kind of circunventing (it's not the right word, couldn't find one now) Byakugo.


I politely disagree. Unless seems to refer to the speed of the healing. Wounds heal immediately unless they suffer a serious injury. Tsunade fell to her knees because of the pain as well as from the healing just beginning to take place because of the removal of the swords. She would still be shaking because I would imagine the pain was still pretty fresh.
The only limit to the regeneration would be the amount of chakra the user has to heal.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 19, 2019)

JayK said:


> Still waiting for those amazing durability feats for Sakura which let her tank Hirudora.


Two years after the war Sakura takes half of a tailed beast bomb with a diameter of three meters. That same tailed beast bomb sent her flying through the forest breaking through multiple trees only stopping once a boulder big enough was able to stop her momentum but I think she cracked that as well. She is also able to harden her body using chakra to increase her durability.


----------



## JayK (Apr 19, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Two years after the war Sakura takes half of a tailed beast bomb with a diameter of three meters. That same tailed beast bomb sent her flying through the forest breaking through multiple trees only stopping once a boulder big enough was able to stop her momentum but I think she cracked that as well. She is also able to harden her body using chakra to increase her durability.


That's post WA Sakura which can't be scaled to WA Sakura for obvious reasons.

The bomb is also unquantifiable in power anyway due to being from a pseudo Jin.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 19, 2019)

JayK said:


> That's post WA Sakura which can't be scaled to WA Sakura for obvious reasons.


I know but you said durability feats  I knew but I couldn't help my self 


JayK said:


> The bomb is also unquantifiable in power anyway due to being from a pseudo Jin.


Unquantifiable can be anything from weak to extremely strong just a KN0 cloak increases a techniques power by three. I can only imagine how much of an increase a ninetailed one is.


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 19, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Why do you keep ignoring the damage that Byakugou users have walked off or that's that's the point of the jutsu?
> 
> Unless you think Kabuto's butt is >> that level of damage you are just being super disengenous right now and need to quit.
> 
> ...



Read my post better before raging, please. Or do not reply to me if it's going to continue this way. I don't want to type long responses, something I hardly do nowadays, just to have the person skip everything and say I am being disingenous without having the slightest idea of what I just said, wich is the vibe I'm getting with these responses. If you think 8G Gai is irrelevant to this thread, when he is an example to something relevant to our post, then you're not reading shit and I feel I am wasting my time.

Focus on the points I am giving and you'll understand them better. 

Sakura is not Tsunade.
Blunt force damage can one-hit kill a person.
Byakugo is not Edo Tensei.

If you agree to these three things, then you agree that blunt force damage can instantly kill a person even if said person has Byakugo.

Now, I still haven't seen a scan of Sakura surviving damage as powerful as Hirudora. You're assuming and giving her Tsunade's feats. Tsunade is more durable, Tsunade is more resilient. Tsunade is the one I'd take not instantly dying after Hirudora, not WA Sakura. There's nothing to prove that. So that's assumption.

Give me scans, not assumptions.

Again, read them twice if need be. Surviving a stab is far, but far from surviving a bomb.




Hi no Ishi said:


> _She_ isn't Hashirama level, her _jutsu_ is like they tell us.
> It does the same thing he could do with his chakra.
> 
> Same reason Madara is goes from "Oh that healing isn't even Hashirama level because x" to "oh shit! She is doing x! I'll admit she is strong out loud even though I freaking hate her!"



She's doing what Hashirama does, in a less practical way than Hashirama's jutsu. Tsunade needs a seal that, when it goes off, she's done. Hashirama needs no seal.

That's not "Hashirama level" jutsu. That's no different than Yamato having Mokuton. They have the same jutsu as Hashirama, but not on the same level. 




SakuraLover16 said:


> I politely disagree. Unless seems to refer to the speed of the healing. Wounds heal immediately unless they suffer a serious injury. Tsunade fell to her knees because of the pain as well as from the healing just beginning to take place because of the removal of the swords. She would still be shaking because I would imagine the pain was still pretty fresh.
> The only limit to the regeneration would be the amount of chakra the user has to heal.



Doesn't this prove my point of the user dying if the damage is too great? Databookwise and featwise?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 19, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> Doesn't this prove my point of the user dying if the damage is too great? Databookwise and featwise?


Basically, the speed at which wounds heal differs with severity as well. This doesn't mean they stop healing but the speed could be reduced. A sword stab would heal quicker than a large hole in the abdomen.


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 19, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Basically, the speed at which wounds heal differs with severity as well. This doesn't mean they stop healing but the speed could be reduced. A sword stab would heal quicker than a large hole in the abdomen.



I agree they don't stop healing. My main point is the user taking damage that's too great for them to live before the jutsu can heal you. Byakugo is ok, we agree on this.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 19, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> I agree they don't stop healing. My main point is the user taking damage that's too great for them to live before the jutsu can heal you. Byakugo is ok, we agree on this.


I agree but I don't think Hirodura would be enough to do so but I digress. Thank you for the debate I feel like we have gotten to the point where we understand each other better then we started. This is what debating is about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 19, 2019)

Kaguya blitzing speed triumphs


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 19, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Two years after the war Sakura takes half of a tailed beast bomb with a diameter of three meters. That same tailed beast bomb sent her flying through the forest breaking through multiple trees only stopping once a boulder big enough was able to stop her momentum but I think she cracked that as well. She is also able to harden her body using chakra to increase her durability.



Sorry what ? Where did you read or watch this ?
So confused


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 19, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I agree but I don't think Hirodura would be enough to do so but I digress. Thank you for the debate I feel like we have gotten to the point where we understand each other better then we started. This is what debating is about



Wait, no! You're going to say why you think Hirudora won't be...
Hey, no huggies until you back up that claim!
*Sigh* Ok, ok.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 19, 2019)

Icegaze said:


> Sorry what ? Where did you read or watch this ?
> So confused


Her novel


----------



## Speedyamell (Apr 19, 2019)

Wow.
Kishi: "sakura is on the level of kcm Naruto and Ems Sasuke."

Kishi: *draws Sakura no selling the effects of tsb, *shows her taking out multiple juubi clones more durable than guy with a single punch to the ground, *shows her reacting physically to kaguya's travel speed and the speed of her chakra arms, *indicates that sakura has more chakra than an rsm clone, *gives Sakura a more powerful version of the slug that walled ST in bits and pieces, e.t.c

Intellectuals: "Sakura definately beats guy"

Funny trolls: "Sakura wank! Base guy soloes!"


y'all need jesus  or mental help


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 20, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Her novel


Where can I find it 
Never was able to find it


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 20, 2019)

Icegaze said:


> Where can I find it
> Never was able to find it


Uhh its a pretty rough translation give me one sec.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Apr 20, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> Read my post better before raging, please. Or do not reply to me if it's going to continue this way. I don't want to type long responses, something I hardly do nowadays, just to have the person skip everything and say I am being disingenous without having the slightest idea of what I just said, wich is the vibe I'm getting with these responses. If you think 8G Gai is irrelevant to this thread, when he is an example to something relevant to our post, then you're not reading shit and I feel I am wasting my time.


Lost, you are one of my favorite posters but I'm not raging if I sound irritated that I keep mentioning Sakura taking a fatal shot to the chest from a TSB that comes out of her back where her spine is over and over and you keep mentioning Kabuto's butt rather than the far more damaging and current feat.

How else am I supposed to take that?

And my point with 8th Gate Guy is being able to do deadly damage to regeneraters in that mode does not mean he can do that to do it in lesser modes.


LostSelf said:


> Sakura is not Tsunade.


Nor does she have to be.  Tsunade being able to walk off her insides getting turned into paste by blades is directly attributed to  and is even the example picture on the Byakugo page.

You and I would fall over dead if stabbed just below the ribs 

You don't have to prove fire is hot again when another character uses the same jutsu either, right?
Nor would a writer have tine to keep telling us over and over again what a jutsu does.


LostSelf said:


> Blunt force damage can one-hit kill a person.


Of course it can. 

Now since there are 0 scans of Hirudora doing that kind of damage, let alone killing someone who survived being stabbed in the chest while unable to regenerate it at the time.

Or all the other things Byakugo users have survived that should have instantly killed them.


LostSelf said:


> Byakugo is not Edo Tensei.


Nor does have to be to survive attacks that leave the body completely intact right? 


LostSelf said:


> If you agree to these three things, then you agree that blunt force damage can instantly kill a person even if said person has Byakugo.


Nope.


LostSelf said:


> Now, I still haven't seen a scan of Sakura surviving damage as powerful as Hirudora. You're assuming and giving her Tsunade's feats. Tsunade is more durable, Tsunade is more resilient. Tsunade is the one I'd take not instantly dying after Hirudora, not WA Sakura. There's nothing to prove that. So that's assumption.


You haven't seen the scans of her   in the chest and continuing to move in this thread?
If not, I apologize. I know the manga was years ago.

Notice Madara also attributes being able to move with a blade through the heart and spine to the Byakugou, and not just because is Tsunade like you assumed, my friend?

So both the manga and databooks show that catastrophic damage to organs can be walked off because of Byakugou.


LostSelf said:


> Give me scans, not assumptions.
> 
> Again, read them twice if need be. Surviving a stab is far, but far from surviving a bomb.


Done and done again.

Now once again I am going to need to see your scan that proves Guy is somehow doing waaaay worse damage than having their innards destroyed on panel by TSB and blades, and not just _your_ assumptions, sir.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Apr 20, 2019)

@Hi no Ishi
I'll take your silence as a concession

On another note, why don't you address how Sakura is surviving gated boulder busting Nunchucks to the head?


>




Base Gai shattered a *45 ton*(estimate) boulder with the outmost ease in base, let alone if he did it while Gated. How does Sakura survive a barrage of >45 ton shattering nunchucks to the face?

Then we have the scan mentioning her wounds only go back to their unwounded state immediately *unless it's a serious wound*. Given their durability feats, even an attack like this in base would cripple Sakura/Tsunade.



Furthermore, users of regeneration have been shown to feel Pain but people like to pretend they feel no pain at all and the enemy will just stand there while they are laying there crippled and regenerating.

Gai could easily keep the barrage of attacks coming while they are crippled and doubling over in Pain.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 20, 2019)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> @Hi no Ishi
> I'll take your silence as a concession
> 
> On another note, why don't you address how Sakura is surviving gated boulder busting Nunchucks to the head?
> ...



Lol 45 tonnes how did you estimate that


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Apr 20, 2019)

Icegaze said:


> Lol 45 tonnes how did you estimate that



Estimated an 8x8x8 cubic feet volume given Gai's height relative to the boulder's sides and used the average density for limestone and a couple other rock materials by the volume to estimate the weight.

They all resulted between 40-50 tonnes so 45 is a good compromise.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 20, 2019)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> Estimated an 8x8x8 cubic feet volume given Gai's height relative to the boulder's sides and used the average density for limestone and a couple other rock materials by the volume to estimate the weight.
> 
> They all resulted between 40-50 tonnes so 45 is a good compromise.



You know this is a manga right 
I am hilariously teasing anyone who would put math or brain power into a manga for KIDS 

Dam son you need to use your free time better


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Apr 20, 2019)

Icegaze said:


> You know this is a manga right
> I am hilariously teasing anyone who would put math or brain power into a manga for KIDS
> 
> Dam son you need to use your free time better



This is basic elementary math. It took me less time to estimate the volume and look up the density of rock than it took you to type up that reply

Talk about a better use of your time while on a manga forum


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 20, 2019)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> This is basic elementary math. It took me less time to estimate the volume and look up the density of rock than it took you to type up that reply
> 
> Talk about a better use of your time while on a manga forum


----------



## YachiruUnohana12 (May 24, 2019)

JayK said:


> It's not Kisame having good durability for tanking a City Level + attack (which is btw quite frankly above anything Sakura has shown to pack punch wise). No, it's because Hirudora is actually weak as fuck so someone with shit durability like Kisame could tank it. -- NBD


Kisame does not have shit durability considering this dude got his whole midsection torn off and freaking healed from it. Lol wut?


----------



## JayK (May 24, 2019)

YachiruUnohana12 said:


> Kisame does not have shit durability considering this dude got his whole midsection torn off and freaking healed from it. Lol wut?



Even if you wanna argue that Kisame has trash durability, Gai still didn't have KI on Kisame and therefore was logically holding back with his Hirudora.


----------



## YachiruUnohana12 (May 24, 2019)

JayK said:


> Even if you wanna argue that Kisame has trash durability, Gai still didn't have KI on Kisame and therefore was logically holding back with his Hirudora.


Do you have a personal vendetta against Kisame or something ?! You weird....


----------



## Lee-Sensei (May 24, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> Sakura low diffs.
> Seeing as she can kill him with a punch to the ground, he won't make it to the 8th gate.
> And once katsuyu comes out there's nothing guy can do


He has a large speed and skill advantage so how is she going to touch him?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (May 24, 2019)

Jad said:


> At what point doesn't Gai just round house kick her, snap her neck, and drive a Kunai through her skull. Let me look back at all her tanking feats.....Going to take me a while, so far I'm up to Kabuto's ass knocking her out. I'll keep flipping through the pages.


To be fair, that was in early Shippuden.

Does Gai need Gates? Sakura can likely survive his Gated attacks at least up to the 6th or the 7th Gate. Instead of that, why doesn’t he fight her in Base? Sure, he’s probably not going to do much damage to her if at all, but he has a speed, experiencr and a skill advantage even without the Gates. He also has more stamina than her by a country mile. Why not wear her down until she exhausts her chakra and then hit beat her down when she’s tired?


----------



## Symmetry (May 24, 2019)

A tie. guy is gonna have to open the eight gate to kill Sakura at which point Sakura gets fucking raped, but then guy dies from the eight gate. Seventh gate guy isn't going to be able to kill her through 100 healings and katsuyu, and he will not outlast.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (May 25, 2019)

YachiruUnohana12 said:


> Kisame does not have shit durability considering this dude got his whole midsection torn off and freaking healed from it. Lol wut?



Bumping a Sakura vs Gai thread that hasn't had a post in it in a month to make a comment about Kisame? Mawdez, is that you?


----------



## YachiruUnohana12 (May 25, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> Bumping a Sakura vs Gai thread that hasn't had a post in it in a month to make a comment about Kisame? Mawdez, is that you?
> 
> [LINKHL]428461[/LINKHL]


You act like I mentioned his name first?!


----------



## YachiruUnohana12 (May 25, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> Bumping a Sakura vs Gai thread that hasn't had a post in it in a month to make a comment about Kisame? Mawdez, is that you?
> 
> [LINKHL]428462[/LINKHL]


Who the hell is mawdez??


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (May 25, 2019)

7th Gate Gai>One eyed JJ Madara but Sakura>Kaguya so Sakura wins without much trouble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YachiruUnohana12 (May 25, 2019)

People weird thinking Sakura is on Kaguya's level if you are a true Naruto fan you would know she isn't. I don't understand are you people trolls? Do you truly believe this? Like where are the feats? What's going on people? Come on!! This is absolutely absurd!!


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 25, 2019)

See this is the problem with these people..... OK seriously why is this a thread? Do you people dislike her that much. "YELLOW TAPE AROUND HER BODY ISSA FUCKING HOMICIDE"


----------



## Soul (May 25, 2019)

LIBU said:


> At which gate Guy will pummel Sakura??



Gai doesn't need gates to pummel Sakura, but she can heal.
Pretty sure she can heal almost everything Gai throws at her, which is extremely stupid if I may add, but hey, this isn't my manga. Kishi can ruin it however he wants. Yup, I am still bitter about it.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (May 25, 2019)

Soul said:


> Gai doesn't need gates to pummel Sakura, but she can heal.
> Pretty sure she can heal almost everything Gai throws at her, which is extremely stupid if I may add, but hey, this isn't my manga. Kishi can ruin it however he wants. Yup, I am still bitter about it.


Bitter about what specifically?


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 25, 2019)

Soul said:


> Gai doesn't need gates to pummel Sakura, but she can heal.
> Pretty sure she can heal almost everything Gai throws at her, which is extremely stupid if I may add, but hey, this isn't my manga. Kishi can ruin it however he wants. Yup, I am still bitter about it.




Sakura can't heal EVERYTHING


----------



## YachiruUnohana12 (May 25, 2019)

Sakura could beat UI Goku according to this logic.


----------



## YachiruUnohana12 (May 25, 2019)

She can beat Kaguya, Naruto, Sasuke, Ichigo, Broly, Jiren, Momoshiki, Kenpachi, Alucard, Beerus, etc. You name them she can beat them because Sakura is basically immortal and can beat anyone with one punch even if your faster than her because apparently now she has god tier speed, strength, everything


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

What crazy logic are people even using to merit these responses?


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 25, 2019)

YachiruUnohana12 said:


> She can beat Kaguya, Naruto, Sasuke, Ichigo, Broly, Jiren, Momoshiki, Kenpachi, Alucard, Beerus, etc. You name them she can beat them because Sakura is basically immortal and can beat anyone with one punch even if your faster than her because apparently now she has god tier speed, strength, everything


No cap people actually be doing this its ridiculous. There was one on GameSpot I think I can't remember well. It was Sakura and Tsunade vs Unohana FREAKING Unohana people hyped up Team Byakagou too. Its just crazy I'm telling you.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (May 25, 2019)

Sakura can beat Godzilla by punching the ground and healing from everything. 
Even if an asteroid hits earth and blows it to bits, Sakura would be floating in space healing and screaming Shannaro.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (May 25, 2019)

YachiruUnohana12 said:


> Sakura could beat UI Goku according to this logic.


Because she can heal from anything.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (May 25, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Sakura can't heal EVERYTHING


Sakura can heal everything... 
Not with everything or from everything.... Just everything.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 25, 2019)

Rock Lee like a Hurricane said:


> Sakura can heal everything...
> Not with everything or from everything.... Just everything.


.....You're right, the answer was right in front of us this whole time. Sakura is the strongest anime character of ALL TIME!!


----------



## YachiruUnohana12 (May 25, 2019)

Rock Lee like a Hurricane said:


> Because she can heal from anything.


She can even counterattack if Hit used time stop or something. She could've defeated Madara all by herself but was hiding her true power.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (May 25, 2019)

YachiruUnohana12 said:


> She can even counterattack if Hit used time stop or something. She could've defeated Madara all by herself but was hiding her true power.


She just wanted to see Gai fry his genitals off with gate 8 and waited until everyone were in infinite Tsukuyomi till she showed her power as to not scare anyone. She is humble.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

How does Sakura beating Gai translate to her being God tier?

I shouldn't even be asking this to be honest considering I'm planning on having a short break from the forums.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

Oh I see.... Well if he uses 8th gate they both die...


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 25, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> How does Sakura beating Gai translate to her being God tier?
> 
> I shouldn't even be asking this to be honest considering I'm planning on having a short break from the forums.


No y'all know what y'all say then act clueless and dumb like y'all be like she hit Kaguya so she is "god tier" and you can't say people don't say that the 8th Gate literally bends space time and people are saying "well sakura can still defeat him" look baby gai doesn't even have to go 8th Gate he is fast enough to keep up with obito only in his base speed I didn't know Sakura could do that


----------



## YachiruUnohana12 (May 25, 2019)

Rock Lee like a Hurricane said:


> She just wanted to see Gai fry his genitals off with gate 8 and waited until everyone were in infinite Tsukuyomi till she showed her power as to not scare anyone. She is humble.


Her true power was punching Kaguya nobody in anime universe could do that.


----------



## YachiruUnohana12 (May 25, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> No y'all know what y'all say then act clueless and dumb like y'all be like she hit Kaguya so she is "god tier" and you can't say people don't say that the 8th Gate literally bends space time and people are saying "well sakura can still defeat him" look baby gai doesn't even have to go 8th Gate he is fast enough to keep up with obito only in his base speed I didn't know Sakura could do that


LET 'EM KNOW, LET THEM KNOW PERIOD


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> No y'all know what y'all say then act clueless and dumb like y'all be like she hit Kaguya so she is "god tier" and you can't say people don't say that the 8th Gate literally bends space time and people are saying "well sakura can still defeat him" look baby gai doesn't even have to go 8th Gaye he is fast enough to keep up with obito only in his base speed I didn't know Sakura could do that


There is no one here who actually believes she is god tier first and foremost. I haven't seen anyone saying she beats him in the eighth gate either he would die and she would die. You can consider it a win for Gai but he would be dead as well. That fight wasn't really about speed but hitting Obito who employed Kamui while avoiding boxland. Also, Sakura isn't slow she doesn't move like molasses and her fighting style highly values evasion and reading her opponents attack patterns not straight up blitzing. She only needs one punch to kill him and can heal from anything he has bar 8th gate attacks. To assume she won't tag him while he whales on her is ludicrous we have seen slower people tag faster ones.

If Katsuyu is available the likelihood of her surviving 7th gate which was already high becomes higher.

I'm done now.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 25, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> There is no one here who actually believes she is god tier first and foremost. I haven't seen anyone saying she beats him in the eighth gate either he would die and she would die. You can consider it a win for Gai but he would be dead as well. That fight wasn't really about speed but hitting Obito who employed Kamui while avoiding boxland. Also, Sakura isn't slow she doesn't move like molasses and her fighting style highly values evasion and reading her opponents attack patterns not straight up blitzing. She only needs one punch to kill him and can heal from anything he has bar 8th gate attacks. To assume she won't tag him while he whales on her is ludicrous we have seen slower people tag faster ones.
> 
> If Katsuyu is available the likelihood of her surviving 7th gate which was already high becomes higher.
> 
> I'm done now.


Oh.. I don't think you have seen the posts that I have. Yes sakura is fucking slow consider Kabuto tagged her ass. Before she can even summon Katsuyu she would've been decapitated. You like to overestimate the fuck out of Sakura. You always do this. Like what ? Tell me one person Sakura actually tagged with her speed. Not some fodder like shin or juubi clones which caught her off guard and someone had to save her ass. See I would actually probably even liked Sakura a little if her fandom wasn't so uhhh... keep lying to yourselves the truth prevails


----------



## YachiruUnohana12 (May 25, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> There is no one here who actually believes she is god tier first and foremost. I haven't seen anyone saying she beats him in the eighth gate either he would die and she would die. You can consider it a win for Gai but he would be dead as well. That fight wasn't really about speed but hitting Obito who employed Kamui while avoiding boxland. Also, Sakura isn't slow she doesn't move like molasses and her fighting style highly values evasion and reading her opponents attack patterns not straight up blitzing. She only needs one punch to kill him and can heal from anything he has bar 8th gate attacks. To assume she won't tag him while he whales on her is ludicrous we have seen slower people tag faster ones.
> 
> If Katsuyu is available the likelihood of her surviving 7th gate which was already high becomes higher.
> 
> I'm done now.


Absolutely ludicrous to believe this. I'm extremely disappointed in Naruto fans. Just doesn't make sense.... "The eyes can't hit what the eyes can't see"


----------



## Sorin (May 25, 2019)

Remember when sharinganless Kakashi saved Sakura from falling into lava? Pepperidge farm remembers. 

Man, that was some embarrassing stuff.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Oh.. I don't think you have seen the posts that I have. Yes sakura is fucking slow consider Kabuto tagged her ass. Before she can even summon Katsuyu she would've been decapitated. You like to overestimate the fuck out of Sakura. You always do this. Like what ? Tell me one person Sakura actually tagged with her speed. Not some fodder like shin or juubi clones which caught her off guard and someone had to save her ass. See I would actually probably even liked Sakura a little if her fandom wasn't so uhhh... keep lying to yourselves the truth prevails


You forget Kabuto was considered Kakashi's equal at the time also that isn't war arc Sakura. I'm surprised you are saying someone is over doing anything considering you believe she is still chunin level and Kisame can beat Nagato. So no I don't need you of all people telling me what I do is wrong. Also you can't say tell me someone she hit and then say except for this person and this person. That goes against you more than it does me because you are purposefully limiting my choices. Also if her punch can send dozens of beings that are larger than humans by a fair amount flying anyone caught in it will be hurt. In her novel she fought a fully cloaked nine tails psuedo jin whose power is dependent on the tails they have the main villain having nine means he was at least more powerful than Kin and Gin along with another big group of unspecified fodder who all had at least 1-3 tails. Also don't blame your Sakura hate on other people take responsibility for your own preferences.


YachiruUnohana12 said:


> Absolutely ludicrous to believe this. I'm extremely disappointed in Naruto fans. Just doesn't make sense.... "The eyes can't hit what the eyes can't see"


Yet instead of providing your explanation on the matter you instead critique someone else's. I guess we can both be disappointed.


Sorin said:


> Remember when sharinganless Kakashi saved Sakura from falling into lava? Pepperidge farm remembers.


Remember when they would have never sealed Kaguya without Sakura punching her back down helping them save the ninja world. Good times right?

Anyways my debating Stamina isn't as good as it once was this is pretty much my last reply unless I decide otherwise.


----------



## Sorin (May 25, 2019)

Still embarrassing.  

KCM Naruto was stronger than 98% of all characters. Doesn't mean that using rasengan on Nagato when he knew that he absorbs chakra wasn't some embarrassing shit.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

Sorin said:


> Still embarrassing.
> 
> KCM Naruto was stronger than 98% of all characters. Doesn't mean that using rasengan on Nagato when he knew that he absorbs chakra wasn't some embarrassing shit.


Honestly neither of these things are in the slightest embarrassing. That's like saying Sakura jumping in front Chiyo to take an attack is embarrassing for Chiyo. Or Tsunade saving Gamabunta from Manda, or Gamabunta giving Tsunade enough time to get her crap together and hope off Katsuyu's head so she could split escaping from Manda's grasp.

None of it seems remotely close to being embarrassing anyway that's what teammates do. Was it embarrassing when Sakura was forced to keep Naruto alive after his beast was extracted or Kabuto and Karin running to Sasuke's rescue?


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 25, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> You forget Kabuto was considered Kakashi's equal at the time also that isn't war arc Sakura. I'm surprised you are saying someone is over doing anything considering you believe she is still chunin level and Kisame can beat Nagato. So no I don't need you of all people telling me what I do is wrong. Also you can't say tell me someone she hit and then say except for this person and this person. That goes against you more than it does me because you are purposefully limiting my choices. Also if her punch can send dozens of beings that are larger than humans by a fair amount flying anyone caught in it will be hurt. In her novel she fought a fully cloaked nine tails psuedo jin whose power is dependent on the tails they have the main villain having nine means he was at least more powerful than Kin and Gin along with another big group of unspecified fodder who all had at least 1-3 tails. Also don't blame your Sakura hate on other people take responsibility for your own preferences.
> 
> Yet instead of providing your explanation on the matter you instead critique someone else's. I guess we can both be disappointed.
> 
> ...


When did I say Kisame can beat Nagato lying ass. Plus Sakura only defeated that Kido guy with the help of Sai and Ino. "DoZeNs Of BeInGs LaRgEr ThAn HeR" freaking Hinata bitch slapped the ten tails tail away. Which was larger than those juubi clones. Her full force punch couldn't defeat Shin. So don't do that. Even when people do try to explain shit to you, you act hard headed.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 25, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> You forget Kabuto was considered Kakashi's equal at the time also that isn't war arc Sakura. I'm surprised you are saying someone is over doing anything considering you believe she is still chunin level and Kisame can beat Nagato. So no I don't need you of all people telling me what I do is wrong. Also you can't say tell me someone she hit and then say except for this person and this person. That goes against you more than it does me because you are purposefully limiting my choices. Also if her punch can send dozens of beings that are larger than humans by a fair amount flying anyone caught in it will be hurt. In her novel she fought a fully cloaked nine tails psuedo jin whose power is dependent on the tails they have the main villain having nine means he was at least more powerful than Kin and Gin along with another big group of unspecified fodder who all had at least 1-3 tails. Also don't blame your Sakura hate on other people take responsibility for your own preferences.
> 
> Yet instead of providing your explanation on the matter you instead critique someone else's. I guess we can both be disappointed.
> 
> ...


Literally anyone could have taken Sakura's place the results would have been the same.


----------



## AxelKross (May 25, 2019)

Sakura isnt wolverine lol. There was nothing suggesting her or tsunade wouldnt die from conventional means.

Even if she doesnt die straight away she should use enough chkra and die that way.

Shes not landing a killing blow on the best taijutsu user of all time in his element thats just fanfic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soul (May 25, 2019)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Bitter about what specifically?



Kishi runing the manga.



KisaitaParadise said:


> Sakura can't heal EVERYTHING



That's not what I said.
But she is pretty broken now.


----------



## YachiruUnohana12 (May 25, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Honestly neither of these things are in the slightest embarrassing. That's like saying Sakura jumping in front Chiyo to take an attack is embarrassing for Chiyo. Or Tsunade saving Gamabunta from Manda, or Gamabunta giving Tsunade enough time to get her crap together and hope off Katsuyu's head so she could split escaping from Manda's grasp.
> 
> None of it seems remotely close to being embarrassing anyway that's what teammates do. Was it embarrassing when Sakura was forced to keep Naruto alive after his beast was extracted or Kabuto and Karin running to Sasuke's rescue?


You literally can't think of anything else so you run away. All gai has to do is literally throw his weights at her and she dies.


----------



## YachiruUnohana12 (May 25, 2019)

Soul said:


> Kishi runing the manga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is she broken?? She throws hard punches but she needs more than that to be broken.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> When did I say Kisame can beat Nagato lying ass. Plus Sakura only defeated that Kido guy with the help of Sai and Ino. "DoZeNs Of BeInGs LaRgEr ThAn HeR" freaking Hinata bitch slapped the ten tails tail away. Which was larger than those juubi clones. Her full force punch couldn't defeat Shin. So don't do that. Even when people do try to explain shit to you, you act hard headed.


Troy are you telling me you havent said such a thing? Okay. Or was it KCM/BM Naruto? Also Sakura defeated Kido by herself she lured him into the forest to fight him alone. She slapped away a hand Sakura's DC is way greater than Hinata's as well there is basically no comparison. If I'm not mistaken she was also amped however I could be wrong. She didn't use a full force punch against Shin either she even said the only reason he could talk/was alive was because Sasuke. We have even seen her demolish the chin in exam roof without touching if not a small one. Again someone in a glass house shouldn't throw stones.


KisaitaParadise said:


> Literally anyone could have taken Sakura's place the results would have been the same.


An assumption. Not only that because there were situations that only Sakura could make a difference in like providing chakra to bring Sasuke back from Kaguya's dimension or having enough strength to punch Kaguya back into Naruto and Sasuke's seal.


----------



## AxelKross (May 25, 2019)

Ppl equating 100s healings to edo tensei lol. Even in tsudnade fight she literally ran out if chakra and was bear death from being ripped in half and a lengthy battle. 

1. Sakura likley doesnt even have as much healing stored as tsunade did

2. She will still run out eventually and gai can dish out damage to trigger that. She man almost killed kisame while holding back

Do you guys thing the writers made one of his chracters that busted with healing without any limitations?


But anything for your fave to win i guess.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (May 25, 2019)

YachiruUnohana12 said:


> How is she broken?? She throws hard punches but she needs more than that to be broken.


While you guys argue she is broken, she is already healing from everything..


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

YachiruUnohana12 said:


> You literally can't think of anything else so you run away. All gai has to do is literally throw his weights at her and she dies.


Run away? How can I be running away? You haven't said anything remotely worth debating you over. Killed by him throwing his weights how is that even worth a discussion?


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 25, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Troy are you telling me you havent said such a thing? Okay. Or was it KCM/BM Naruto? Also Sakura defeated Kido by herself she lured him into the forest to fight him alone. She slapped away a hand Sakura's DC is way greater than Hinata's as well there is basically no comparison. If I'm not mistaken she was also amped however I could be wrong. She didn't use a full force punch against Shin either she even said the only reason he could talk/was alive was because Sasuke. We have even seen her demolish the chin in exam roof without touching if not a small one. Again someone in a glass house shouldn't throw stones.
> 
> An assumption. Not only that because there were situations that only Sakura could make a difference in like providing chakra to bring Sasuke back from Kaguya's dimension or having enough strength to punch Kaguya back into Naruto and Sasuke's seal.


I mean at the end when she "punches Kaguya". God don't like liars I never said Kisame would beat Nagato so don't try that. Yes Ino and Sai had to come save her. Also she was trying to kill Shin after he tries to hurt sasuke and sarada. Ol'girl couldn't do shit.


----------



## YachiruUnohana12 (May 25, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Run away? How can I be running away? You haven't said anything remotely worth debating you over. Killed by him throwing his weights how is that even worth a discussion?


Don't underestimate Gai. Do you even know how heavy those weights are? He will run around her then then throw it at her head smush her brains. Then he leaves because she didn't even deserve to challenge Gai.


----------



## hbcaptain (May 25, 2019)

7G Gai's speed and Taijutsu aren't much a bother, he can pressure JJ Mads, that's for sure. However, Sakura was reacting to Kaguya's massive chakra arms, a chakra constructs that's fast enough to overwhelm both RSM Naruto and Rinnegan Sasuke. Even the DB emphasize this fact. Therefore, she can easily react and counter Gai's Hirudora, especially when Sozo Sazei comes to play.
In other hands, she can simply buy time and outlast Gai.
Overall, there is simply no way Gai would win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YachiruUnohana12 (May 25, 2019)

Rock Lee like a Hurricane said:


> While you guys argue she is broken, she is already healing from everything..


According to Sakuradickrider16


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> I mean at the end when she "punches Kaguya". God don't like liars I never said Kisame would beat Nagato so don't try that. Yes Ino and Sai had to come save her. Also she was trying to kill Shin after he tries to hurt sasuke and sarada. Ol'girl couldn't do shit.


Okay let's say I'm wrong what about the other two? Oh and it's good that we agree on something. They came to save her from the basement but by the time they had got there she was already busting through the roof I have read the novel at least three times so don't try it. If she we're trying to kill Shin he would have died again she says out her own mouth that the only reason he could speak was because Sasuke wanted him for questioning. So yeah I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

YachiruUnohana12 said:


> According to Sakuradickrider16


Aww. It's okay if you have nothing to say. Insults do nothing but make you look bad my love.


----------



## YachiruUnohana12 (May 25, 2019)

hbcaptain said:


> 7G Gai's speed and Taijutsu aren't much a bother, he can pressure JJ Mads, that's for sure. However, Sakura was reacting to Kaguya's massive chakra arms, a chakra constructs that's fast enough to overwhelm both RSM Naruto and Rinnegan Sasuke. Even the DB emphasize this fact. Therefore, she can easily react and counter Gai's Hirudora, especially when Sozo Sazei comes to play.
> In other hands, she can simply buy time and outlast Gai.
> Overall, there is simply no way Gai would win.


She barely outran her arm


----------



## YachiruUnohana12 (May 25, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Okay let's say I'm wrong what about the other two? Oh and it's good that we agree on something. They came to save her from the basement but by the time they had got there she was already busting through the roof I have read the novel at least three times so don't try it. If she we're trying to kill Shin he would have died again she says out her own mouth that the only reason he could speak was because Sasuke wanted him for questioning. So yeah I know what I'm talking about.





SakuraLover16 said:


> Aww. It's okay if you have nothing to say. Insults do nothing but make you look bad my love.


I'm not here to look good for y'all tf


----------



## YachiruUnohana12 (May 25, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Okay let's say I'm wrong what about the other two? Oh and it's good that we agree on something. They came to save her from the basement but by the time they had got there she was already busting through the roof I have read the novel at least three times so don't try it. If she we're trying to kill Shin he would have died again she says out her own mouth that the only reason he could speak was because Sasuke wanted him for questioning. So yeah I know what I'm talking about.


Plus Shin was so fodder like damn she couldn't even manage to hurt him a bit. That's tuff.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

YachiruUnohana12 said:


> I'm not here to look good for y'all tf


That's cool too. Just don't expect others to be polite if you can't do the same.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

YachiruUnohana12 said:


> Plus Shin was so fodder like damn she couldn't even manage to hurt him a bit. That's tuff.


The same fodder that was giving Naruto and Sasuke a run for their money even though they are literal gods. I guess that makes them fodder too. Not to mention it was Sakura who delivered the last blow to Shin.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 25, 2019)

YachiruUnohana12 said:


> Plus Shin was so fodder like damn she couldn't even manage to hurt him a bit. That's tuff.


Sakuralover will never change her mind. Even if its clear as day Sakura won't win. Best just leave her alone.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Sakuralover will never change her mind. Even if its clear as day Sakura won't win. Best just leave her alone.


Looks pretty clear to me that she wins. It's fine if you don't agree we aren't expected to you know with this being a debate forum and all. Also I'm a boy.


----------



## Francyst (May 25, 2019)

Gai is superior than Kabuto's ass when it comes to taijutsu. Still confused why this thread was made


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Gai is superior than Kabuto's ass when it comes to taijutsu. Still confused why this thread was made


I mean it's not the same version of Sakura to be fair.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (May 25, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Gai is superior than Kabuto's ass when it comes to taijutsu. Still confused why this thread was made


That Kabuto ass blitz is legit tho... Sakura couldn't even react.. . Even Sasuke, the lord of blitzes couldn't do that.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 25, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Looks pretty clear to me that she wins. It's fine if you don't agree we aren't expected to you know with this being a debate forum and all. Also I'm a boy.


._. ........ You weird


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> ._. ........ You weird


How am I weird you are the one who made the assumption?


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 25, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> How am I weird you are the one who made the assumption?


You just weird like what goes on in your mind ??


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> You just weird like what goes on in your mind ??


The same thing that goes on in a normal person's I suppose.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (May 25, 2019)

People just upset that WA Sakura surpassed their fave, I wouldn't worry too much about them @SakuraLover16


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 25, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> People just upset that WA Sakura surpassed their fave, I wouldn't worry too much about them @SakuraLover16


So..... She surpassed Perfect Cell


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> People just upset that WA Sakura surpassed their fave, I wouldn't worry too much about them @SakuraLover16


My fingers are smoking help me 

I'm starting to realize sadly today was supposed to be the start of my break but @Shark  (love ya XD)


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (May 25, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> So..... She surpassed Perfect Cell



Comparing across different mangas is pretty much impossible, but if we're scaling here, Sakura was able to be of some use vs a god tier in her universe. Perfect Cell doesn't even register in the mind of the gods in DBZ/Super, so yea, going off of relevancy relative to their universe's power scaling, she sure did.


----------



## AxelKross (May 25, 2019)

Mans acting like sakura actually dodged the arm, yeah she did react which is impressive (if not an outlier) but it was still going to kill her. she needed to be saved again and ppl twisting that shit to say she cant get hit by anybody but kaguya


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 25, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> Comparing across different mangas is pretty much impossible, but if we're scaling here, Sakura was able to be of some use vs a god tier in her universe. Perfect Cell doesn't even register in the mind of the gods in DBZ/Super, so yea, going off of relevancy relative to their universe's power scaling, she sure did.


Lmao I'm done with you. Cell can destroy a solar system. He never even cared about gods or anything he just wanted to fight. Plus you're trolling.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 25, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> Comparing across different mangas is pretty much impossible, but if we're scaling here, Sakura was able to be of some use vs a god tier in her universe. Perfect Cell doesn't even register in the mind of the gods in DBZ/Super, so yea, going off of relevancy relative to their universe's power scaling, she sure did.


Plus cell is iconic say no more


----------



## YachiruUnohana12 (May 25, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> People just upset that WA Sakura surpassed their fave, I wouldn't worry too much about them @SakuraLover16


Sakura is stronger than Kakashi, Gai, Naruto, Beerus, Merged Zamasu, Super 17, MUI Goku


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (May 25, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> Lmao I'm done with you. Cell can destroy a solar system. He never even cared about gods or anything he just wanted to fight. Plus you're trolling.



Sure, but it's entirely different mangas/different authors. Hell, even the same "universe"(though comics often differentiate unvierses between writers) like in comics can have drastically different outcomes based on who is writing it. Like some comics Superman can lose to Batman, others he'd just snap him like a twig. Just depends on who is writing it.

Which is why I just went to scale them to their own peers in their established universe, thus, Sakura was of use against a god tier in her universe, and Cell would die if Beerus was within a 500 mile radius of him. Sakura made it further in her universe's tiers than Cell made it in his. 



YachiruUnohana12 said:


> Sakura is stronger than Kakashi, Gai, Naruto, Beerus, Merged Zamasu, Super 17, MUI Goku



Yes, yes(well, if you don't count 8th gate), no, no(that's obviously the case based on overall power, but also in terms of scaling), I dunno what a Zamasu is but I barely watched any of Super outside of battle of gods, I'm guessing he's a character from Super, if I remember right Super 17 is from GT right? which I haven't watched since I was like 10 so I don't remember how he scales and GT isn't even canon anyway, and no.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 25, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> Sure, but it's entirely different mangas/different authors. Hell, even the same "universe"(though comics often differentiate unvierses between writers) like in comics can have drastically different outcomes based on who is writing it. Like some comics Superman can lose to Batman, others he'd just snap him like a twig. Just depends on who is writing it.
> 
> Which is why I just went to scale them to their own peers in their established universe, thus, Sakura was of use against a god tier in her universe, and Cell would die if Beerus was within a 500 mile radius of him. Sakura made it further in her universe's tiers than Cell made it in his.
> 
> ...


OK you can't troll me any longer


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (May 25, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> OK you can't troll me any longer



I'm not actually trolling. If Sakura was thrown in to the DB/Z/S manga, then Master Roshi probably snaps her shit. Obviously Cell would.

But I find it pointless comparing characters across different mangas/writers/etc. Hell, even in this own universe you've got a different writer allowing Chojuro and Kurotsuchi to restrain a god tier, when they were literally useless in the war arc. 

So I just compare the scaling instead.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 25, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> I'm not actually trolling. If Sakura was thrown in to the DB/Z/S manga, then Master Roshi probably snaps her shit. Obviously Cell would.
> 
> But I find it pointless comparing characters across different mangas/writers/etc. Hell, even in this own universe you've got a different writer allowing Chojuro and Kurotsuchi to restrain a god tier, when they were literally useless in the war arc.
> 
> So I just compare the scaling instead.


No you said Sakura beats my favorite which is cell.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (May 25, 2019)

KisaitaParadise said:


> No you said Sakura beats my favorite which is cell.



I said "surpassed their fave". Which was obviously meant for Naruto since we're posting in, you know, a naruto battle dome. But even then surpassed in terms of relevance to their universe's power scale is still correct.


----------



## Kisame (May 25, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> My fingers are smoking help me
> 
> I'm starting to realize sadly today was supposed to be the start of my break but @Shark  (love ya XD)


Sorry man, i mostly browse on my phone cause I'm out working all day but I'll get to it when I'm on my laptop


----------



## SakuraLover16 (May 25, 2019)

Shark said:


> Sorry man, i mostly browse on my phone cause I'm out working all day but I'll get to it when I'm on my laptop


Your punishment is 10 minutes of nickleback


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Jun 21, 2019)

Speedyamell said:


> Sakura low diffs.
> Seeing as she can kill him with a punch to the ground, he won't make it to the 8th gate.
> And once katsuyu comes out there's nothing guy can do


Dude, a punch to the ground is not doing anything to gai... He easily defeats her without using the gates...the only problem is see gai facing is the 100 healings


----------

